# Marijuana News



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 12, 2007)

[SIZE=+1]Google News Alert for: *marijuana*[/SIZE]
Massive *marijuana* garden found in California
[SIZE=-1]Independent Online - Cape Town,South Africa
Santa Barbra - A massive *marijuana* garden - 61 000 plants worth nearly $200-million (about R1,3-billion)- was discovered in a remote area in Southern *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Police Find Pot, Bomb and 6 Kids in RV
[SIZE=-1]FOX News - USA
A recreational vehicle stopped for reckless driving near a state softball tournament held six children, three adults, *marijuana* and a bomb, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Brian Kalt: Time for *marijuana*-law reform
[SIZE=-1]National Post - Canada
The 2007 World Drug Report discussed here apparently ranks Canada #5 in terms of *marijuana* use, with 16.8% of Canadians aged 15 to 64 lighting up in 2004. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Aussie politicians admit they inhaled
[SIZE=-1]Independent Online - Cape Town,South Africa
Sydney - The question of who smoked what and with whom is making Australian politicians dizzy after a rock singer said he had shared *marijuana* joints with a *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Police arrest man, seize 1100 *marijuana* plants 3:56 PM CT
[SIZE=-1]Dallas Morning News (subscription) - TX,USA
By MATTHEW HAAG / The Dallas Morning News A 25-year-old man was jailed Wednesday after some 1100 *marijuana* plants were seized from his home in a neatly *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* chemical found in teen who shot cops
[SIZE=-1]Indianapolis Star - United States
*...* tests on a teenager who killed himself after shooting two Floyd County sheriff's deputies detected only a chemical found in *marijuana*, a coroner said. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Giuliani: "No Reason" For Medial *Marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]CBS News - New York City,NY,USA
(AP) Presidential hopeful Rudy Giuliani said Tuesday that people who want to legalize *marijuana* for medical purposes really just want to make the drug *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 12, 2007)

[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
Santa Ynez Valley rancher foils *marijuana* growing operation
[SIZE=-1]San Jose Mercury News - CA, USA
A rancher hunting for coyotes on his property confronted eight men carrying duffel bags stuffed with *marijuana*. The rifle-toting rancher, whose name was *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Giant *Marijuana* Farm Found 200 Yards From DEA Office
[SIZE=-1]MyFox Dallas - Dallas,TX,USA
DALLAS -- Drug Enforcement Administration officials discovered a large number of *marijuana* plants growing in a wooded area near the Trinity River in Dallas *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Two city men indicted on *marijuana* charges
[SIZE=-1]New Britain Herald - New Britain,CT,USA
NEW BRITAIN - Two city men who police said were growing 100 *marijuana* plants in their basement have been indicted by a federal grand jury in Hartford, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Lin Ching Hsia's stepdaughter in *marijuana* bust
[SIZE=-1]Xinhua - China
BEIJING, July 12 -- Hong Kong police have found *marijuana* at renowned Taiwan actress Brigitte Lin Ching Hsia's stepdaughter, Ying Jia Qian's home. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Family Charged with Growing *Marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]WTMJ-TV - Milwaukee,WI,USA
(AP) -- A Sheboygan Falls couple and their son face felony charges for growing and selling *marijuana* after law enforcement agents found the drug hidden in *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
'*Marijuana* Map' Possible With Chemistry
[SIZE=-1]Discovery Channel - USA
July 12, 2007 -- *Marijuana* seized in a drug bust is evidence against the possessor, but where it came from often remains a mystery. Now scientists have a way *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Popper Plants Pot Problem
[SIZE=-1]E! Online - USA
The singer and harmonica virtuoso was popped last March for possession of *marijuana* and drug paraphernalia after he and a friend were caught speeding. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
$600K In *Marijuana* Plants Seized In Aliso Viejo
[SIZE=-1]CBS 2 - Los Angeles,CA,USA
About 6000 *marijuana* plants, with a street value of about $600000, were removed today from a canyon adjacent to an upscale Alison Viejo neighborhood. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanx for the posts. This is the kind of stuff people need to use to educate themselves. Some of the links don't seem to work. I tried the Gulliani story and see all , got a screen nothing on it. VV


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jul 13, 2007)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Libertarian Party Blasts Congress For Spending**$23 Million *[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
*To Develop Killer Fungus That Might Be Used Against Hemp*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*See*[/FONT]
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]A Fungus Among Us: Congress Funds Research For Biological Warfare On Cannabis, Coca And Poppies From The Libertarian Party[/FONT]*
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*For release: January 11, 1999 *[/FONT]
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]For additional information:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]George Getz, Press Secretary [email protected][/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica](202) 333-0008 Ext. 222[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]Libertarians blast Congress for spending $23 million to develop anti-drug killer fungus[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]WASHINGTON, DCThe United States government is spending $23 million to develop a killer fungus to wipe out marijuana plants a dangerous plan that could cause an environmental catastrophe, said the Libertarian Party today. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]"This project is the political equivalent of athletes foot fungus:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]Its nasty, its dangerous, and it needs to be stopped before it spreads," said LP National Director Steve Dasbach. "The last thing we need is a bio-engineered killer fungus turned loose on the world." [/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]Late last year, Congress passed legislation that authorized $23 million for research into soil-borne fungi called "mycoherbicides," which will attack and kill marijuana plants, poppy plants, and coca plants. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]When developed, the fungus could be released in such South American countries as Colombia, Peru, and Bolivia, said U.S. officials. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]The legislation was guided through Congress by U.S. Representatives Bill McCollum (R-FL) and Mike DeWine (R-OH), who said the killer fungus was potentially a "silver bullet" in the War on Drugs. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]But Libertarians say the tax-subsidized fungus is a "biohazard" that could have a disastrous impact on the ecosystems of the target nationsand, potentially, the whole world. [/FONT]*

*[FONT=arial, helvetica]"In the governments irresponsible search for a quick-fix in the War on Drugs, politicians could cause terrifying long-term ecological problems," warned Dasbach. According to scientists, the killer fungus could... [/FONT]




[FONT=arial, helvetica]Attack other plants, wiping out valuable cash crops. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]"For example, a chemical alkaloid similar to the one that produces cocaine is present in many legal plantsincluding tobacco and coffee beans," said Dasbach. "In an effort to wipe out drugs, this killer fungus could wipe out the livelihood of millions of farmers." [/FONT]




[FONT=arial, helvetica]Cause many plants to develop stronger chemical defenses against the fungus, which could then mutate and spread to other, harmful plants. [/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica]"According to scientists, mutated plants could pass on these resistant genes and create herbicide-resistant weeds, which could have a ruinous effect on farm yields," he said. "With world hunger already a problem, why risk making it worse?" [/FONT]




[FONT=arial, helvetica]Wipe out industrial hemp plants, which are legal in every major industrialized country outside the United States. [/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica]"No fungus is smart enough to tell the difference between legal hemp and illegal marijuana," noted Dasbach. "This fungus could be the biological warfare equivalent of carpet bombingkilling whatever is in its path." [/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]What should Americans do about this dangerous program? Tell their Congressional representatives to apply a strong dose of political fungicide to "cure" it, said Dasbach. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]"This tax-funded fungus should be treated like any dangerous mold or mildewexposed to sunlight and wiped clean. Congress should just say no to biological warfare." [/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]Dasbach also said Libertarians have a better way to reduce the consumption of marijuana, with no environmental risks: Legalize it. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]In the Netherlands, he noted, where marijuana is decriminalized, drug use is half that of the United States. In fact, a new study revealed that while 32.9% of Americans have tried marijuana, only 15.6% of Dutch adults have done so. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]"Treating adults like adultsand letting them make decisions about how to live their livesseems to have a stronger anti-drug effect than any killer fungus," said Dasbach. "Wouldnt it be ironic if liberty was a more effective anti-drug program than deadly mycoherbicides?" [/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]The Libertarian Party[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]http://www.lp.org/[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]2600 Virginia Ave. NW, Suite 100 voice: 202-333-0008[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]Washington DC 20037 fax: 202-333-0072[/FONT]*
[FONT=arial, helvetica]




[/FONT]​[FONT=arial, helvetica]*The Hemp Page of Marijuananews.com is edited by John E. Dvorak, Hempologist* *& Managing Editor, Hemp Magazine. *[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*John was born in Fort Worth, Texas, but is an eight year resident of Allston/Brighton, MA, where he is the proprietor of the Boston Hemp Co-op and Managing Editor of Hemp Magazine. He is a member of the Hemp Industries Association, the International Hemp Association, and Mass/Cann NORML. *[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]=-=-=-=-=-[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]Hemp Magazine[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]Advertising & subscription info:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]Richard Tomcala, Publisher[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica][email protected][/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]713-523-3199[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]Hemp news & writers wanted![/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]Contact John E. Dvorak, Managing Editor[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica][email protected][/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]617-254-HEMP[/FONT]*​​[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=ARIAL,HELVETICA,SANS-SERIF][SIZE=-2]http://www.marijuananews.com/marijuananews/cowan/frequently_asked_questions.htm[/SIZE][/FONT]


MarijuanaNews.Com, Freedom has nothing to fear from the truth


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 13, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> Thanx for the posts. This is the kind of stuff people need to use to educate themselves. Some of the links don't seem to work. I tried the Gulliani story and see all , got a screen nothing on it. VV


*CONCORD, N.H. , July 11, 2007* 

var storeInfo = new Array (1); var cbsx = 1; storeInfo[1] = '







*(AP) *Presidential hopeful Rudy Giuliani said Tuesday that people who want to legalize marijuana for medical purposes really just want to make the drug available to all. 

"I believe the effort to try and make marijuana available for medical uses is really a way to legalize it. There's no reason for it," the former New York mayor said during a town hall-style meeting at New Hampshire Technical Institute. 

He also said there are better alternatives. 

"You can accomplish everything you want to accomplish with things other than marijuana, probably better. There are pain medications much superior to marijuana," he said. 

"We'd be much better off telling people the truth. Marijuana adds nothing to the array of legal medications and prescription medications that are available for pain relief." 

After a speech at the first of several stops in the first-primary state, the early front-runner in the race for the Republican nomination fielded questions. None dealt with the unpopular war in Iraq. 

Instead, voters wanted to know about the failed immigration bill and Giuliani's views on climate change and health care. 

Giuliani said promises of universal health care are hollow and simply not manageable. 

"If you try to do socialized medicine, a la Hillary Clinton, John Edwards, Barack Obama or Michael Moore, you're going to end up with a disaster," he said. 

He urged voters to press other candidates for specifics and to move beyond highfaluting language. 

"We tried that before. We tried that with the `War on Poverty' and we tried that with welfare. Look what happened. We tried a simplistic solution and look what happened. We locked people into poverty. It was a tragedy." 

Later, while visiting a deli and store in Hooksett, he explained why he hadn't been in New Hampshire as frequently as some of his rivals. 

"You've got to talk about other people about strategy of the campaign. I go where they tell me," he joked with reporters. 

Giuliani last visited New Hampshire June 12; in contrast fellow Republican Mitt Romney and other lesser-known hopefuls have been stumping here more frequently. 

"Ultimately, I think, by the time we get to the New Hampshire primary, we'll have spent as much time as any candidate here, probably more than a lot of them," he said, adding, "The order in which we did it, I guess it had to do with our fundraising, I guess it had to do with whatever our other priorities were." 

Later on Tuesday, Giuliani spoke to a town hall-style meeting at a Nashua hotel. He warned against terrorism &#8212; a central argument for his candidacy. He said Democrats wouldn't keep the United States safe and that no matter what happens in Iraq, the larger war against terror would continue. 

He rejected an audience member who asked whether Giuliani thought U.S. foreign policy was in part responsible for the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks. 

"The September 11th attacks have nothing to do with American foreign policy," Giuliani said. "They have everything to do with ... Islamic terrorists." 

The questioner said he based his question on his reading of the 9-11 Commission report. Giuliani said that he didn't agree the commission &#8212; on which he briefly served &#8212; came to that conclusion. 

"It had nothing to do with our foreign policy. Our foreign policy could change tomorrow and they'd still want to attack us. ... They want to kill us and attack us because we represent the infidel, modern world." 
reads.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 13, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> Thanx for the posts. This is the kind of stuff people need to use to educate themselves. Some of the links don't seem to work. I tried the Gulliani story and see all , got a screen nothing on it. VV


FOXNews.com - Giuliani Rejects Medical Marijuana Use - Politics | Republican Party | Democratic Party | Political Spectrum

Giuliani Rejects Medical Marijuana Use -- GOPUSA

Giuliani Calls For "Strength" On Iraq War | New Hampshire Public Radio

Rudy Giuliani Hates Medical Marijuana, But He Loves OxyContin | Stop the Drug War (DRCNet)

Former jail chaplain


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 13, 2007)

*Police arrest man, seize 1,100 marijuana plants*


[SIZE=-1]*09:46 PM CDT on Wednesday, July 11, 2007

*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*By MATTHEW HAAG / The Dallas Morning News
[email protected]*[/SIZE] 

A 25-year-old man was jailed Wednesday after about 1,100 marijuana plants were seized from his home in a neatly manicured, middle-class Richardson neighborhood. 
Richardson police Lt. Mike Scott described the growing operation at 1201 La Mesa Drive as unsophisticated but "one of the largest I've seen." 
Brett Lachance was arrested on a charge of possession of marijuana, less than five pounds, a state jail felony. He was being held at the Richardson City Jail in lieu of $3,000 bail. 
The investigation began unfolding late Tuesday morning, when police received a call from a neighbor about a suspicious person. Police saw an open window and a broken lock, so they entered the house. After smelling a strong odor of marijuana and seeing the plants, they obtained a search warrant, Lt. Scott said. 
Police seized the plants and lighting equipment used to grow them in two upstairs bedrooms. 
Mr. Lachance was arrested when he returned home later in the day. He was charged with possession of less than five pounds based on the leaves' weight, Lt. Scott said. 
Neighbors said Mr. Lachance moved into the 2,300-square-foot home about three months ago. Lt. Scott said it appeared he did not live there regularly, and it was unclear whether other people were involved in the marijuana operation. 
On Wednesday morning, men from a lawn service were mowing and edging the front yard. 
Barbara Ball, who lives across the street, said the home's next-door neighbor told her that he saw an unfamiliar vehicle in the alley around 11 a.m. Tuesday. When he approached, the car fled, so he called police because he thought the home was being burglarized, she said. 
"They really picked the wrong neighborhood to do this because we really watch out to what's going on," Ms. Ball said. 
The neighborhood near Coit and Arapaho roads is inhabited mostly by older residents and a few younger families. Mr. Lachance's home is valued at $185,000 by the Dallas Central Appraisal District 
Ms. Ball said she heard from police that the doors to the two bedrooms where the drugs were found had been padlocked and that the house had been "destroyed." 
Ms. Ball said residents long had been suspicious: The home's occupants came and went only at late hours; they apparently never moved in furniture; and their upstairs window would glow at night from what looked like a heat lamp. 
"The whole neighborhood was aware something was going on," she said. "They weren't the type of people to talk. They would wave, say hi, but that's it." 
Still, the mother of two teens said, the discovery was shocking. 
"It was awful. We had to tell our children that something illegal was going on," Ms. Ball said. "We had to tell them never to approach the me


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 13, 2007)

i thought this was awsome 1100 plants and 2 bedrooms WTF 5 lbs of leaves Fuck yea, they got his crop before flower


----------



## Token (Jul 13, 2007)

There was no bud maybe he won't be charged. hope Mike G. wins 08 put a stop to the war on drugs


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 14, 2007)

Drug Czar Gives Warning
Federal official calls marijuana growers dangerous terrorists
07-13-07|Redding.com|By Dylan Darling

*The news*: The nation&#8217;s drug czar says pot garden growers in the north state are terrorists.

*What&#8217;s next*: Anti-drug agencies plan to continue the blitz on gardens next week.

The nation's top anti-drug official said people need to overcome their "reefer blindness" and see that illicit marijuana gardens are a terrorist threat to the public's health and safety, as well as to the environment.

John P. Walters, President Bush's drug czar, said the people who plant and tend the gardens are terrorists who wouldn't hesitate to help other terrorists get into the country with the aim of causing mass casualties. Walters made the comments at a Thursday press conference that provided an update on the "Operation Alesia" marijuana-eradication effort.

"Don't buy drugs. They fund violence and terror," he said.

After touring gardens raided this week in Shasta County, Walters said the officers who are destroying the gardens are performing hard, dangerous work in rough terrain. He said growers have been known to have weapons, including assault rifles.

"These people are armed; they're dangerous," he said. He called them "violent criminal terrorists."

Walters, whose official title is director of the White House Office of National Drug Control Policy, said too many people write off marijuana as harmless. "We have kind of a reefer blindness,' " he said.

No arrests have been made so far in the four days of raids, the opening leg of what Shasta County Sheriff Tom Bosenko has promised will be at least two straight weeks of daily raids.

He said suspects have been hard to find because their familiarity with their terrain makes it easy for them to flee quickly.

Although crews doing the raids are using Black Hawk and other helicopters to drop in on some of the gardens, Bosenko said they don't want to give the growers any warning of a raid.

"We try to move in under stealth," he said.

As of Thursday morning, Operation Alesia raids had resulted in the yanking of 68,237 young marijuana plants from public lands in Shasta County. Raids already have been conducted in Whiskeytown National Recreation Area, as well as on land managed by the U.S. Forest Service north of Lake Shasta and other public land near Manton.

The operation is being led by the sheriff's office and has involved 17 agencies, including the California National Guard and the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration. It's believed to be the largest campaign of its kind in the state, Bosenko said.

The operation is named after the last major battle between the Roman Empire and the Gauls in 52 B.C. That battle was won by the Romans.

With the blitz of marijuana gardens around Shasta County, Bosenko said officials hope to not only get rid of the pot, but also win back the land for the public that owns it.

"These organizations are destroying our lands and wildlife," he said.

Bernie Weingardt, regional forester for the Forest Service's Pacific Southwest Region, said the 28,000 acres believed to house illegal marijuana grows on national forest land throughout the state would cost more than $300 million to

revive.

"These lands must be cleaned and restored," he said.

His estimate is based on a National Park Service study that found it costs $11,000 per acre to pull the plants, clear irrigation systems, reshape any terracing and replant native vegetation, said Mike Odle, Forest Service spokesman.

While Walters didn't give specific goals for Operation Alesia, he said anti-drug agencies aim to cripple the organized crime groups that he said are behind the marijuana cultivation.

"This business we intend to put into recession, depression and put its leaders into jail," Walters said.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 14, 2007)

*2 men charged in $6.5M BC Bud operation*
*[SIZE=-1]Toronto Star - Ontario, Canada[/SIZE]*
*Two men from the GTA face 16 years in prison after Ohio State troopers say they found $6.5 million worth of highly potent marijuana in their minivan. ...
See all stories on this topic 
Feature: Medical Marijuana -- A Progress Report
[SIZE=-1]Drug War Chronicle - Washington,DC,USA**
[SIZE=-1]A little more than a decade after California voters passed Proposition 215 in 1996, making it the first state to approve the use of medical marijuana, ...[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
School principal caught with marijuana can keep job
[SIZE=-1]KTVZ - Bend,OR,USA[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1](AP) - The principal of a school in Vernonia caught with marijuana last week can keep his job. The school board met last night to discuss the case of Aaron ...[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Border Patrol Makes Two Marijuana Busts Totaling $1.3 Million
[SIZE=-1]KESQ - Palm Desert,CA,USA[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]A K-9 unit found 31 cardboard boxes with 109 bundles of marijuana said to be valued at more than $1.2 million. Agents arrested the driver who was a Mexican ...[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Medical Marijuana: Rudy Giuliani Just Says No
[SIZE=-1]Drug War Chronicle - Washington,DC,USA[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Republican presidential hopeful Rudy Giuliani rejected medical marijuana when asked about it at a campaign stop Tuesday, saying its supporters really just ...[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Marijuana plants destroyed
[SIZE=-1]Macon County Times - Lafayette,TN,USA[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Macon County Sheriff Mark Gammons and Detective Bill Cothron confiscated 504 marijuana plants from a farm in the Winklers community of Red Boiling Springs ...[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Canada: A Majority Favors Marijuana Legalization, But Arrests Are ...
[SIZE=-1]Drug War Chronicle - Washington,DC,USA[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Even as new polling shows a majority of Canadian adults favors legalizing marijuana and a United Nations survey shows that Canada is one of the most ...[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Agents nab marijuana and cocaine at Nogales and Douglas ports
[SIZE=-1]Arizona Daily Star - Tucson,AZ,USA[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Customs and Border Protection officers stopped nearly two tons of marijuana and 30 pounds of cocaine from coming through ports of entry in Nogales and ...[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*[/SIZE]


----------



## Token (Jul 14, 2007)

YouTube - Smoke for Justice


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 15, 2007)

DEA sends warning letters to medical *marijuana* landlords
[SIZE=-1]KESQ - Palm Desert,CA,USA
AP - July 14, 2007 9:44 PM ET LOS ANGELES (AP) - Managers of medical *marijuana* dispensaries fear they might be shut down this week after at least 30 *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Re-Vote Likely After E-Vote Error
[SIZE=-1]PC World - USA
A California judge appears set to nullify an election result voting down medical use of *marijuana* after an e-voting lawsuit. A California judge is likely to *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Vernonia ponders *marijuana* paradox
[SIZE=-1]OregonLive.com - Portland,OR,USA
The local chapter of the Lions Club -- to which Miller, 41, belongs -- supports a program to educate kids about the dangers of drugs such as *marijuana*. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Judge keeps door open for WAMM's medical *marijuana* case
[SIZE=-1]Santa Cruz Sentinel - Santa Cruz,CA,USA
By Sean Aronson SAN JOSE -- A Santa Cruz *marijuana* collective raided by federal agents in 2002 made its case for the right to grow medical pot in court *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Border Patrol: 1500 Pounds Of *Marijuana* Seized
[SIZE=-1]NBC Sandiego.com - San Diego,CA,USA
The Border Patrol said its agents seized more than 1500 pounds of *marijuana* packed into a U-Haul truck at a desert checkpoint south of Salton City. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
$1 million in *marijuana* plants seized in Orange
[SIZE=-1]News & Observer - Raleigh,NC,USA
CHAPEL HILL - The Orange County Sheriff's Office seized 1197 *marijuana* plants worth about $1 million Thursday afternoon in a helicopter eradication effort. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
4lbs of *marijuana* siezed in drug bust
[SIZE=-1]TriCities.com - Johnson City,TN,USA
The police department says the search was the result of an ongoing investigation into *marijuana* sales in the city. Detectives seized approximately four *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Toronto judge rules *marijuana* laws unconstitutional
[SIZE=-1]680 News - Toronto,Ontario,Canada
Toronto - Prosecutors are planning to launch a speedy appeal of a Toronto judge's ruling that Canada's *marijuana* possession laws are unconstitutional. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* Farm Found 200 Yards From Dallas DEA Office
[SIZE=-1]MyFox Kansas City - Kansas City,MO,USA
DALLAS -- Drug Enforcement Administration officials in Dallas discovered a large number of *marijuana* plants growing in a wooded area near the Trinity River *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* grow discovered in Sussex County
[SIZE=-1]Bethany Beach Wave - Bethany Beach,DE,USA
GUMBORO -- A field of *marijuana* containing more than 100 plants near Sussex County Road 422 was discovered by Delaware and Maryland law enforcement agencies *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 15, 2007)

every day more and more people taking the heat!


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 17, 2007)

Police seize 25 pounds of *marijuana* Florida man arrested and *...*
[SIZE=-1]Hudson Reporter - Hoboken,NJ,USA
The Union City Police Department Narcotics Task Force recently made one of the largest seizures of *marijuana* in years thanks to a tip received from an *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
DEA sends warning letters to medical *marijuana* landlords
[SIZE=-1]San Francisco Chronicle - CA, USA
Managers of medical *marijuana* dispensaries feared they might be shut down this week after at least 30 landlords in Los Angeles County received warning *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Police Discover *Marijuana* Harvest
[SIZE=-1]WBOC TV 16 - Salisbury,MD,USA
GUMBORO (WBOC) - Maryalnd State Police narcotics officers notified the Delaware State Police Sussex County Drug Task Force after uncovering a "*marijuana* *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Getting high: Quebecers push Canada to top of list
[SIZE=-1]Canada.com - Hamilton,Ontario,Canada
Were it not for prodigious pot use in Quebec, Canada would not have placed first in a United Nations drug study of *marijuana* use in the industrialized world *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Troopers seize $6.5M in *marijuana* along turnpike near Toledo
[SIZE=-1]Toledo Blade - Toledo,OH,USA
Two Ontario people are to be arraigned this morning in Maumee Municipal Court after they were accused of having about $6.5 million worth of *marijuana* in *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 18, 2007)

*Marijuana* grower jailed for 9 months
[SIZE=-1]Toronto Star - Ontario, Canada
The lure of huge profits is drawing ordinary citizens into the crime of growing *marijuana* in their homes despite the health and safety risks and the *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Local *Marijuana* Dispensary Operators Indicted on Drug Trafficking *...*
[SIZE=-1]DEA.gov - USA
These individuals have been indicted on federal criminal charges alleging that they conspired to distribute and distributed large quantities of *marijuana*, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
OC To Issue Photo ID For Medical *Marijuana* Users
[SIZE=-1]KNBC.com - Los Angeles,CA,USA
Twenty-six California counties do not have a system for issuing ID cards to users of medical *marijuana*. Under federal law, the use, sale and distribution of *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Three face *marijuana*-growing charges
[SIZE=-1]Seattle Times - United States
By Brad Haynes A federal investigation into *marijuana*-growing operations at two Everett homes has yielded three suspects, more than 1000 *marijuana* plants *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Feds warn landlords against renting to *marijuana* dispensaries
[SIZE=-1]Daily Breeze - Torrance,CA,USA
Activists suspect that the logistics and timing -- more than a decade after state voters legalized medical *marijuana* with the passage of Proposition 215 *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Authorities: 400 *Marijuana* Clinics in Violation of Law
[SIZE=-1]abc7.com - Los Angeles,CA,USA
In Sherman Oaks, the operator of one *marijuana* dispensary says he's going to shut down voluntarily -- under pressure. The owner of the Sherman Oaks *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
The *marijuana* lobbyist
[SIZE=-1]The Hill - Washington,DC,USA
By Betsy Rothstein So this is how he is: The chief lobbyist for the *Marijuana* Policy Project has short, clean-cut blond hair, and wears crisp, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Hillary Clinton Pledges to End Medical *Marijuana* Raids; McCain *...*
[SIZE=-1]BBSNews - Charlotte,NC,USA
Hillary Clinton (D-NY) called for an end to federal raids in states where medical use of *marijuana* is legal, while Sen. John McCain (R-AZ) backtracked on an *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
HPD targets 'organized crime-style' pot ring
[SIZE=-1]Houston Chronicle - United States
Doyle and Houston police raided seven homes and seized hundeds of high-grade *marijuana* plants in southeast Houston Monday. The raids were the culmination of *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Dukes admits to *marijuana* use
[SIZE=-1]Rotoworld.com - USA
After admitting to *marijuana* use under oath Monday during divorce proceedings, Elijah Dukes has been ordered by a judge to take random drugs tests. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 18, 2007)

City snuffs *marijuana* stores
[SIZE=-1]OCRegister - Orange County,CA,USA
While California voters more than a decade ago approved medical use of *marijuana* in the state, possession still is prohibited under federal law. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
McGuinty Government Tackles *Marijuana* Grow Operations
[SIZE=-1]Canada NewsWire (press release) - Canada
"During my time as fire chief here in Niagara Falls, I saw first hand the impact *marijuana* grow operations can have on those living close by," said Burke. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
400+ lbs. of *marijuana* seized in routine stop
[SIZE=-1]Del Rio News Herald - Del Rio,TX,USA
Albert Alexander Parks, 8375 Vega Verde Road, was arrested on a charge of possession of *marijuana*, less than 2000 pounds and more than 50 pounds, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Lahd: Don't legalize 'medical' *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]The Lake Country Echo - Pine River,MN,USA
The day after the Minnesota Legislature adjourned, the House leader bemoaned the fact that the so-called "medical" *marijuana* bill had failed this session, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
OC Medicinal *Marijuana* Patients Must Get ID Cards
[SIZE=-1]abc7.com - Los Angeles,CA,USA
July 18, 2007 (KABC-TV) - People who use medical *marijuana* and live in Orange County will soon have to get an identification card. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Teacher faces drug charges: Authorities find *marijuana*, meth *...*
[SIZE=-1]Gainesville Times - Gainesville,GA,USA
James Timothy Gibson, 49, an agricultural teacher at the high school, was charged with possession of *marijuana*, manufacturing *marijuana*, possession of *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Authorities allege medical *marijuana* stores profited from sales
[SIZE=-1]San Jose Mercury News - CA, USA
AP LOS ANGELES--Federal authorities have indicted the operators of nearly a dozen medical *marijuana* dispensaries in California alleging they illegally *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Dukes Admits *Marijuana* Use
[SIZE=-1]The Ledger - Lakeland,FL,USA
By ABBIE VANSICKLE TAMPA -- Troubled Devil Rays outfielder Elijah Dukes admitted under oath Monday that he smokes *marijuana*. After Dukes' estranged wife *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Two *marijuana* raids yield five arrests
[SIZE=-1]Monitor - McAllen,TX,USA
ALAMO -- Immigration and Customs Enforcement agents seized 9420 pounds of *marijuana* -- or over 4.5 tons -- during a raid early yesterday afternoon, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Quebec provincial police chop down thousands of *marijuana* plants
[SIZE=-1]Canoe.ca - Canada
Officers raided fields today in rural Quebec, cutting down thousands of *marijuana* plants in a region about halfway between Montreal and Quebec City. *...*
See all stories on this topic[/SIZE]


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 19, 2007)

I use firefox and it wont follow any of the links says they are MHTML and not associated with any program any suggestions?


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 19, 2007)

ThatPirateGuy said:


> I use firefox and it wont follow any of the links says they are MHTML and not associated with any program any suggestions?


 
Can you use internet explorer by any chance.....

HHHMMMMM, I just get a blank white screen when I try rhem.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 19, 2007)

hmm, I use IE 7 with vista.

I will see what I can do to assist.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 19, 2007)

Sign Up


Top 3: BP seize 1,000 pounds of marijuana | truck, marijuana, border - Yuma Sun

Weâre Your Station, KMPH Fox 26 Central San Joaquin Valley News Source in Fresno, California â Entertainment, News, Sports & Weather - Local News - Large-Scale Marijuana Garden Found In South Valley

Crossville Chronicle, Crossville, TN - Crimestoppers tip leads to arrest, seizure of 10 pounds of marijuana

Police: 9 Houses Used In Marijuana Ring - Local News Story - KPRC Houston

Marijuana Farm Found in South Bexar County | WOAI.COM: San Antonio News

Gatineau police seize 100 marijuana plants and find explosives

NT police say SA is main marijuana source - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

KTVZ.com Central Oregons News, Weather and Sports Leader - Ore. medical marijuana worth $340,000 leads to arrests


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 20, 2007)

Supporters speak out for the owner of the Morro Bay medical *...*
[SIZE=-1]KSBY - San Luis Obispo,CA,USA[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]The owner of the Morro Bay medical *marijuana* dispensary raided by the DEA earlier this year has been released from federal custody. *...*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Agents seize 86 *marijuana* plants
[SIZE=-1]Gaffney Ledger (subscription) - SC, USA[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Narcotics agents have seized 86 *marijuana* plants at a home on White Plains Road in Gaffney, a report at the Cherokee County Sheriff's Office states. *...*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Over three tons of *marijuana* seized in two incidents
[SIZE=-1]Team 4 News - Harlingen,TX,USA[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]EDINBURG, Texas - US Customs and Border Protection Border Patrol checkpoint agents seized more than three tons of *marijuana* at the Falfurrias and Sarita *...*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Raid nets $800000 worth of *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]NEWS.com.au - Australia[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]A POLICE raid has netted $800000 worth of cannabis at a house in Sydney's west set up to cultivate hundreds of the illegal plants. Police executed a search *...*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
So little to fear in legal *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]News & Observer - Raleigh,NC,USA[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]The answer is a resounding "yes," though it's not at all clear that a majority actually agrees with current policies regarding *marijuana* regulation. *...*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Sheriff's Office uncovers *marijuana* field
[SIZE=-1]Tallahassee.com - Tallahassee,FL,USA[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]The Leon County Sheriff's Office has seized a field of *marijuana*, spokesman Chris Chase said. The field is near Spring Hill Road and Capital Circle. *...*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
'Captain America' to Apologize for Grope
[SIZE=-1]Washington Post - United States[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Raymond Douglas Adamcik, 54, was charged with misdemeanor battery, disorderly conduct, resisting an officer without violence and *marijuana* possession in *...*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
3700 plants and hydroponics worth $500000 seized at 9 area homes
[SIZE=-1]Houston Chronicle - United States[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Monthly crop: Because of the hydroponic equipment that accelerated their growth, the *marijuana* plants could be harvested each month. *...*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana*: Drug Czar Calls Pot Growers Dangerous Terrorists
[SIZE=-1]Drug War Chronicle - Washington,DC,USA[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Unfortunately, no reporters present at the Walters press event challenged him on the role of *marijuana* prohibition in promoting violence or pushing *...*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Drug bust in Milton yields *marijuana*, various weapons
[SIZE=-1]Pensacola News Journal - Pensacola,FL,USA[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Santa Rosa County deputies arrested a Milton man Thursday after finding more than two pounds of *marijuana*, other drugs and weapons at his home, *...*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 21, 2007)

*Marijuana* growing in Apalachicola forest
[SIZE=-1]Tampa Bay's 10 - St. Petersburg,FL,USA
Tallahassee, Florida - Leon County sheriff's officials say they seized more than 80 *marijuana* plants and arrested two people after finding the crop in *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana*: The real cash crop of Kern County?
[SIZE=-1]Tehachapi News - Tehachapi,CA,USA
In the beautiful Sequoia National Forest portion of Kern County the *marijuana* plantations are threatening the peace and quiet of this part of the world. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Gore's son on drug charges
[SIZE=-1]Sydney Morning Herald - Sydney,New South Wales,Australia
Police found *marijuana* and prescription drugs in Gore's car after he was stopped. The Orange County District Attorney's office said in a statement that Gore *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Man held for possession of 230 pounds of *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Jackson Clarion Ledger - Jackson,MS,USA
AP POPLARVILLE -- A Houston, Texas, trucker is being held in the Pearl River County jail today after his arrest for possession of 230 pounds of *marijuana*. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
$2.3 million of *marijuana* seized
[SIZE=-1]Houston Chronicle - United States
2007 AP LAREDO, Texas -- Agents seized 2900 pounds of *marijuana* worth $2.3 million at a checkpoint on Interstate 35 north of Laredo, the US Border Patrol *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* Grow Farm
[SIZE=-1]San Diego Headline News - San Diego,CA,USA
OCEANSIDE, CA - (7-20-07) Authorities discovered an elaborate *marijuana* grow farm at a home in Oceanside Thursday. Officials went to the home on the 4900 *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Texas man held on *marijuana* charges
[SIZE=-1]WMC-TV - Memphis,TN,USA
(AP) - A Houston, Texas, trucker was being held in the Pearl River County jail today (Saturday) after his arrest for possession of 230 pounds of *marijuana*. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Madawaska man convicted in *marijuana* smuggling operation
[SIZE=-1]Boston Globe - United States
Prosecutors said Pelletier and others in the operation imported more than 2000 pounds of *marijuana* from Canada and distributed it throughout Maine between *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
World briefs: Eight British officials admit smoking *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Kansas City Star - MO,USA
LONDON | Eight members of Prime Minister Gordon Brown's Cabinet admitted this week that they had smoked *marijuana*, prompting newspaper headlines such as *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* worth Rs.1.4 mn seized in Delhi, two held
[SIZE=-1]Hindustan Times - India
Two people were arrested in New Delhi on the charge of possessing 4.5 kg of pure *marijuana* worth Rs 1.4 million, police said on Saturday. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks mid cant rep you know its all broken


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 22, 2007)

Investigators clear field a day after *marijuana* found
[SIZE=-1]News 8 Austin - Austin,TX,USA
By: AP GRAND PRAIRIE, Texas - Officials cleared a giant *marijuana* field of more than 10000 pot plants on Saturday. The five- to seven-acre field, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* eradicated near Balch Park
[SIZE=-1]Visalia Times-Delta - Visalia,CA,USA
A *marijuana* garden at Pine Creek Canyon in Balch Park contained 14410 *marijuana* plants that would have had a street value of more than $56 million, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Compiled by Jim Merritt
[SIZE=-1]Newsday - Long Island,NY,USA
He was arrested and charged with unlawful possession of *marijuana*. An employee at the IGA on South Street saw a man, 26, putting steaks inside his backpack *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Former OU quarterback Holieway arrested
[SIZE=-1]Dallas Morning News (subscription) - TX,USA
McIntosh County Sheriff's deputies have arrested former Oklahoma quarterback Jamelle Holieway on a misdemeanor complaint of possession of *marijuana*. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Al Gore's Son Charged On Drug Offences
[SIZE=-1]Sky News - United Kingdom
Al Gore's son was has been charged with possessing *marijuana* and other drugs that were discovered in his car after he was pulled over in Orange County for *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 23, 2007)

Well they got dallas again 

DEA Agents Uncover Record-Sized Pot Farm - Videos - KXAS


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 23, 2007)

Seems like the Feds are holding summer camp over there.
They just seem to be hanging out in TX.
There has been numerous busts.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 23, 2007)

Police: Indoor *marijuana* nurseries appearing in northeast Ohio
[SIZE=-1]WDTN - Dayton,OH,USA
AP - July 23, 2007 7:35 AM ET CLEVELAND (AP) - Police say gangs are setting up large indoor *marijuana*-growing operations in northeast Ohio. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Field with 10000 *marijuana* plants found near Dallas
[SIZE=-1]Houston Chronicle - United States
2007 AP GRAND PRAIRIE, Texas -- Federal drug agents and local authorities cleared a massive *marijuana* field in North Texas on Saturday where more than 10000 *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Huge *Marijuana* Crop Discovered In Dallas
[SIZE=-1]CBS 42 - Austin,TX,USA
(CBS 42) DALLAS Agents have uncovered a bumper crop of *marijuana* in South Dallas. It's a field of weed like the Big D has never seen. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Much ado about *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Los Angeles Times - CA,USA
As the attorney for one of the *marijuana* collectives recently raided, there was a brief moment of hope when the Los Angeles County district attorney's *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Same old failures haunt drug policy
[SIZE=-1]Toronto Star - Ontario, Canada
The former Liberal government sensibly introduced legislation in 2003 to decriminalize possession of small amounts of *marijuana*. But it was never passed and *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Al Gore's Son Formally Charged
[SIZE=-1]Entertainmentwise - London,UK
He also faces *marijuana* possession and speeding charges. If convicted on all counts, the 24-year-old son of the former US Vce President could be sentenced *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Call Congress Today about Key Medical *Marijuana* Vote
[SIZE=-1]Drug Policy Alliance - DC,USA
Congress will vote on an amendment this week (as early as Wednesday) that would protect cancer, AIDS and other patients who use *marijuana* for medical *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* grown in suburban basements, linked to Vietnamese gangs
[SIZE=-1]Know Gangs - Jefferson,WI,USA
A rising number of lawbreakers are seeking the quiet haven of Northeast Ohio's suburbia to set up giant indoor *marijuana* nurseries. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Officer uses nose to track down *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Peterborough Examiner - Peterborough,Ontario,Canada
The officer was crossing the CP train bridge north of the Holiday Inn when he smelled the distinct aroma of smoked *marijuana* coming from a group of youths *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
UK eyes tougher pot possession laws
[SIZE=-1]London Free Press - Canada
The confessions come as the ruling Labour party makes preliminary moves to toughen *marijuana* possession laws despite Tony Blair moving his government in the *...*
See all [/SIZE]


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 24, 2007)

here we go TEXAS again another house taken down


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 24, 2007)

KXAN.com - News, Weather, Sports - Austin, TX | Police Find 185 Marijuana Plants In S. Austin Home


----------



## Token (Jul 24, 2007)

damn, fuck the cops.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 25, 2007)

Lon Angeles minister cites religious protection in *marijuana* defense
[SIZE=-1]International Herald Tribune - France
AP LOS ANGELES: A minister facing drug charges argued in court that *marijuana* is a religious sacrament and his Hollywood church that incorporates it in *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Pitt's senior defensive end charged with possessing *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Centre Daily Times - Centre County,PA,USA
AP The University of Pittsburgh's leading defensive end, Joe Clermond, has been arrested and charged with possession of *marijuana*. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Ja Rule, Lil Wayne Arrested in NYC
[SIZE=-1]Forbes - NY,USA
When police stopped the car, which costs about $250000 to $400000, they "detected a strong odor of *marijuana*," prosecutor Joan Illuzzi-Orbon told the court. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Massive *marijuana* crop burned in Illinois
[SIZE=-1]United Press International - USA
CHICAGO, July 24 (UPI) -- Authorities in Barrington, Ill., set fire to nearly 30000 *marijuana* plants Tuesday that officials estimate may have been worth *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
LA minister cites religious protection in *marijuana* defense
[SIZE=-1]KSBY - San Luis Obispo,CA,USA
The Reverend Craig X Rubin, leader of the 420 Temple, argued in a court hearing today that *marijuana* is a religious sacrament and its usage in his church is *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Falcons cornerback faces *marijuana* charge
[SIZE=-1]MSNBC - USA
(AP) -Atlanta Falcons cornerback Jimmy Williams is facing a misdemeanor *marijuana* possession charge. State police charged the Hampton native on June 2, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* church's minister tells court it's a sacrament
[SIZE=-1]WKYC-TV - Cleveland,OH,USA
LOS ANGELES -- The mail-order minister of a Hollywood church that burns *marijuana* during services and allegedly sells it to members says it is protected *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Medical *marijuana* supporters take case to Supervisors
[SIZE=-1]EyeOutForYou.com - Bakersfield,CA,USA
Dozens of medical *marijuana* supporters took their case to the Board of Supervisors Tuesday. They're afraid medical *marijuana* dispensaries will disappear *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
House to Vote on Medical *Marijuana* Amendment as Newest State Law *...*
[SIZE=-1]Marijuana Policy Project (press release) - Washington,DC,USA
The vote comes amid a burst of activity on the medical *marijuana* front, including positive actions by several state legislatures, escalating DEA attacks on *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Cops bust *marijuana* operation
[SIZE=-1]Chicago Tribune - United States
By Mary Owen | Tribune staff reporter July 24, 2007 An elaborate *marijuana*-growing operation, which used massive fields in 11 locations throughout northwest *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 25, 2007)

Officials: Largo High School Teacher Arrested For Growing *...*
[SIZE=-1]WFtv.com - Orlando,FL,USA
Authorities said a Largo High School teacher has been arrested after he was found growing *marijuana* in his home. Authorities said 33-year-old Richard *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Officials Seize $900000 Worth Of *Marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]NewsNet5.com - Cleveland,OH,USA
OBERLIN, Ohio -- An Erie, Pa., man was charged with possession of *marijuana* after being pulled over by an Ohio State trooper Tuesday. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
US House expected to vote on *marijuana* amendment today
[SIZE=-1]Columbia Missourian - Columbia,MO,USA
One of his doctors suggested he use *marijuana* to relieve his symptoms. Because he was in California, there are dispensaries where he could legally obtain *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Prison guard in training arrested on *marijuana* charges
[SIZE=-1]WALB-TV - Albany,GA,USA
Inside they found 103 dime bags of *marijuana* worth a thousand dollars. "Actually it was three warrants, one was for possession with intent to distribute *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
20000 *marijuana* plants in preserve destroyed
[SIZE=-1]Chicago Sun-Times - United States
BY DAN ROZEK Staff Reporter/[email protected] Police today began tearing down and burning at least 20000 *marijuana* plants being grown in a Cook County *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Two arrested at Kingsport apartment on *marijuana* charges
[SIZE=-1]Kingsport Times News - Kingsport,TN,USA
When officers found Cockrel in possession of *marijuana* he was arrested, and an investigation continued inside the apartment. Detectives soon located almost *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Surrounding states: *Marijuana* initiative in Eureka Springs, Ark.
[SIZE=-1]Kansas City Star - MO,USA
*...* numbers in the nearly nine months since voters approved a measure encouraging police to put a low priority on arrests for small amounts of *marijuana*. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Burned Bodies Found Near Calif. Pot Raid
[SIZE=-1]Forbes - NY,USA
AP 07.25.07, 3:50 AM ET The burned bodies of two people were found near a *marijuana* plantation where police discovered 50000 plants and arrested five people *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Know the facts about teen *marijuana* use
[SIZE=-1]Daniel Island News - Daniel Island,SC,USA
*Marijuana* is the most commonly used illicit drug in the United States. Among *marijuana*'s most harmful consequences is its role in leading to the use of *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 26, 2007)

Standoff in Vancouver revealed *marijuana* grow in house next door
[SIZE=-1]Seattle Post Intelligencer - USA
An indoor *marijuana* growing operation near Mountain View High School was revealed because of a standoff next door, police say. According to a search warrant *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Minister tells court *marijuana* is a sacrament
[SIZE=-1]MSNBC - USA
LOS ANGELES - The mail-order minister of a Hollywood church that burns *marijuana* during services and allegedly sells it to members says that's protected *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Medical *marijuana* backers say they'll fight on
[SIZE=-1]Reuters - USA
By Will Dunham WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Backers of a measure to stop the US government from blocking the use of medical *marijuana* in states that allow it *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
4500 *Marijuana* Plants Eradicated Off Italian Bar Rd.
[SIZE=-1]MyMotherLode.com - Sonora,CA,USA
Sonora, Ca -- 4515 *marijuana* plants were eradicated yesterday in the Rose Creek area off of Italian Bar Rd. The Tuolumne County Sheriff's Department reports *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
DEA raids LA medical *marijuana* clinics
[SIZE=-1]United Press International - USA
LOS ANGELES, July 26 (UPI) -- The Los Angeles City Council voted to temporarily stop medicinal *marijuana* shops from opening and, at the same time, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Tillman aftermath...Gonzales perjury probe?...*Marijuana* psychosis *...*
[SIZE=-1]Reiten Television KXMB Bismarck - Bismarck,ND,USA
LONDON (AP) Despite its reputation for making people mellow, researchers say *marijuana* seems to increase the chance of becoming psychotic. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Study: *Marijuana* may increase psychosis risk
[SIZE=-1]USA Today - USA
LONDON (AP) -- Using *marijuana* seems to increase the chance of becoming psychotic, researchers report in an analysis of past research that reignites the *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Local doctors to have say in medical *marijuana* program
[SIZE=-1]Santa Fe New Mexican - Santa Fe,NM,USA
A new state law, which went into effect July 1, legalized the medical use and possession of *marijuana* for people suffering from debilitating health *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Troy Police Bust *Marijuana*-Growing Operation
[SIZE=-1]WHIOtv.com - Dayton,OH,USA
TROY, Ohio -- Police in Troy responded Thursday evening to a report of an indoor *marijuana*-growing operation in an apartment and ended up confiscating *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Tests show alcohol, pot used by Perris High teens killed in crash
[SIZE=-1]San Jose Mercury News - CA, USA
AP SAN DIEGO--Four Perris High School seniors killed on Interstate 15 while heading for a Mission Beach outing were under the influence of *marijuana* or *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## 420worshipper (Jul 27, 2007)

I see one that you forgot that was in todays paper. Here is a link to the original article.

HEADLINE: Marijuana May Increase Psychosis Risk
Marijuana May Increase Psychosis Risk


----------



## Token (Jul 27, 2007)

My mom called me and told me about the psychosis one i laughed at her, if people want it they should be albe to have it, it is your body use it how you see fit.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 28, 2007)

Well token you could tell her that the body already has canabinoids in it already.
The marijuana's main affect is to increase the chemicals in the body that are already there.

Don't get me wrong there are over 400 chemicals in marijuana.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 28, 2007)

Police confiscate *marijuana* plants
[SIZE=-1]INQ7.net - Philippines
By Rene F. Alima CEBU, Philippines--Police confiscated about 1300 *marijuana* stalks in separate raids in the towns of Balamban and Dalaguete, Cebu. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* can increase mental illness
[SIZE=-1]Times of India - India
LONDON: British researchers have found that regular use of *marijuana* could increase the risk of mental illness such as schizophrenia. *Marijuana* is a mixture *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Sarasota man arrested on charges of *marijuana* possession
[SIZE=-1]Sarasota Herald-Tribune - Sarasota,FL,USA
SARASOTA -- Police arrested a 43-year-old man Wednesday after they searched his home and found six pounds of *marijuana* and a handgun. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
$400000 of *marijuana* seized in Lehigh
[SIZE=-1]WBBH - Ft. Myers,FL,USA
Acting on an anonymous tip, Detectives with the Lee County Sheriff's Office Narcotics Unit investigated a home where a possible *marijuana* cultivation *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Photo Essay: Hollywood Medical *Marijuana* DEA Raid
[SIZE=-1]LAist - Los Angeles,CA,USA
This action by the DEA is contrary to the vote of Californians who overwhelmingly voted to support medicinal *marijuana* use by those facing serious and life *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
New *Marijuana*/Psychosis Study Builds Case for Regulation
[SIZE=-1]Marijuana Policy Project (press release) - Washington,DC,USA
WASHINGTON, DC -- A new analysis of the relationship between *marijuana* use and psychosis is likely to be used by government officials as an argument for *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 28, 2007)

*Marijuana* may increase psychosis
[SIZE=-1]CNN International - USA
LONDON, England (AP) -- Using *marijuana* seems to increase the chance of becoming psychotic, researchers report in an analysis of past research that *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Two held with 52 kg of *marijuana* in Delhi
[SIZE=-1]Hindustan Times - India
Two brothers were arrested in the capital for allegedly possessing 52 kg of *marijuana*. Police also claimed to have recovered four stolen luxury cars from *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* Use Associated With Increased Risk Of Psychosis
[SIZE=-1]CityNews - Toronto,Canada
Your post-smoke paranoia may not be totally unfounded: A recent British study found that people who use *marijuana* are 40 per cent more likely to develop *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Porterville man arrested on suspicion of distributing *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Tulare Advance Register - Tulare,CA,USA
Approximately $7500 in *marijuana* was confiscated by the Porterville Police Department after a warrant was served to the home of a Porterville resident. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Record year for *marijuana* plants in SC
[SIZE=-1]WPDE - Florenece,SC,USA
In recent weeks, police have found a bumper crop of what some experts consider the state's most lucrative harvest: *marijuana*. So far this year, 38000 plants *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Paris Hilton denies smoking *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Showbiz Spy - Guildford,Surrey,UK
Paris Hilton has hit out at reports she was smoking *marijuana* at a Hollywood nightclub with close pal Kimberly Stewart's ex-fiance Cisco Adler on Wednesday *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
It's the great *marijuana* debate
[SIZE=-1]Timmins Daily Press - Timmins,Ontario,Canada
This week, I've decided to get a bit more serious and give some consideration to the issue of *marijuana*, and the debate over whether or not to decriminalize *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## Token (Jul 29, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> Well token you could tell her that the body already has canabinoids in it already.
> The marijuana's main affect is to increase the chemicals in the body that are already there.
> 
> Don't get me wrong there are over 400 chemicals in marijuana.


I did tell her that all drugs just act on chemicals already in the brain(alcohol tobacco marijuana ect....)


----------



## mexiblunt (Jul 29, 2007)

Any news on the big feild they found in texas this morning. supposed to be the biggest ever. 5 million plants plus. IDK just seen a 10 thing on cnn today as it was going down, the officers were just aproaching the feild from the veiw of the chopper cam.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 29, 2007)

Record *marijuana* seizure made in Sweden
[SIZE=-1]United Press International - USA
HELSINGBORG, Sweden, July 29 (UPI) -- Customs officers in the Swedish city of Helsingborg have seized 495 pounds of *marijuana* from a suspected drug *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
About Indoor *Marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Akron Beacon Journal - Akron,OH,USA
Indoor *marijuana* can be grown to be extremely potent with high levels of Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol, or THC, the mind-altering ingredient in the plant. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Paris Hilton slams *marijuana*-smoking
[SIZE=-1]Times of India - India
Hotel heiress Paris Hilton has dismissed reports that she was smoking *marijuana* at a Hollywood nightclub recently. According to the reports, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
"Prince of Pot" optimistic in face of trafficking charges
[SIZE=-1]Canada.com - Hamilton,Ontario,Canada
"They claim I'm responsible for seeds that produced 1.1 million pounds of *marijuana* worth $3 billion, so if it's true, I'm so happy about that," Marc Emery *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
'Cool' Cannabis
[SIZE=-1]Times of India - India
"I started smoking MJ (*marijuana*, for the uninitiated) in my college canteen, before that I only used to smoke," says 23-year-old Bhaskar , a budding rock *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 29, 2007)

mexiblunt said:


> Any news on the big feild they found in texas this morning. supposed to be the biggest ever. 5 million plants plus. IDK just seen a 10 thing on cnn today as it was going down, the officers were just aproaching the feild from the veiw of the chopper cam.


 
Not sure lets ask abudsmoker.


----------



## Token (Jul 29, 2007)

I haven't heard anything must not have found the guy, i've been throwing seeds everywhere for the past six months, keeping them beezie


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 29, 2007)

the one in south dallas is the last known bust its still making headlines, i have yet to find another story on a new bust.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jul 29, 2007)

funny. i'll have to go check ccn.com. I 'm sure I wasn't hallucinating I seen it breaking news, they were flying over this huge feild ,you could see the plants


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 30, 2007)

that really sound like dallas, however they trumped that5 bust in ill. 

ours was impressive but they have been on fire here in texas for some time now!~


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 30, 2007)

Dallas just had a big field found the other day....


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 30, 2007)

... just some funny mary jane news... any one in cali hear about this??? none of the adults even seem to care, thats the best part!!!

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=9914986
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=9914986


----------



## Token (Jul 30, 2007)

Lol, that was a good one lumberjack, i'm still laughin.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 30, 2007)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 31, 2007)

Police take 624 *marijuana* plants from Elk Grove home
[SIZE=-1]Sacramento Bee - CA, USA
By Niesha Lofing - Bee Staff Writer Elk Grove Police seized 624 *marijuana* plants and several pieces of high-tech *marijuana* manufacturing equipment from a *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Traffic stop leads to *marijuana* seizure
[SIZE=-1]North Platte Bulletin - North Platte,NE,USA
by North Platte Bulletin Staff - 7/31/2007 A routine traffic stop on Interstate-80 led to the seizure of 105 pounds of *marijuana* and the arrest of two *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Traffic stop bags *marijuana* owners
[SIZE=-1]Cherokee Sentinel - Murphy,NC,USA
Officer Wood seized approximately 1/4 pound of *marijuana* and arrested Dennis David Dixon Jr, 27, of Knoxville Tennessee and Shane Leedon Jenkins, 30, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Media *Marijuana* Mania Part Duh
[SIZE=-1]Huffington Post - New York,NY,USA
Earlier this week, I debunked a story that claimed that *marijuana* increases risk of schizophrenia by 40% -- but none of the media bothered to mention that *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
New study finds smoking *marijuana* can damage lungs but doesn't *...*
[SIZE=-1]ABC7Chicago.com - IL, USA
July 31, 2007 - Smoking just one *marijuana* cigarette is as harmful to a person's lungs as smoking up to five tobacco cigarettes. That's the finding of a new *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Federal *Marijuana* Ban Turns 70 on Aug. 2
[SIZE=-1]Marijuana Policy Project (press release) - Washington,DC,USA
WASHINGTON, DC -- With this Thursday marking the 70th anniversary of the enactment of federal *marijuana* prohibition, anti-prohibitionists are urging *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Law and the safety of *marijuana* require a careful assessment
[SIZE=-1]The Chronicle West End Edition - Montreal,QC,Canada
According to the UN's Office on Drugs and Crime, which produced the 2007 World Drug Report, 16.8 per cent of Canadians aged 15 to 64 smoked *marijuana* or *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Residents Complain of *Marijuana* Grower
[SIZE=-1]KEYT - Santa Barbara,CA,USA
Officials told KEY News the plant owner, who didn't give a comment, had all the proper papers but some worry the medicinal *marijuana* could draw the wrong *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Drug treatment ordered for Gore's son
[SIZE=-1]Chicago Sun-Times - United States
Al Gore's son pleaded guilty Monday to possessing *marijuana* and other drugs, but a judge said the plea could be withdrawn and the charges dropped if he *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 31, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


Damn that footage of the car pile ups was awful.

Don't get me wrong I really hate cops but, I would not wish that on anyone.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 1, 2007)

*Marijuana* Component Opens The Door For Virus That Causes Kaposi's *...*
[SIZE=-1]Science Daily (press release) - USA
Science Daily -- The major active component of *marijuana* could enhance the ability of the virus that causes Kaposi's sarcoma to infect cells and multiply, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Nebraska State Patrol Stops Man for Speeding, Finds 105 lbs of *...*
[SIZE=-1]Southwest Nebraska News - NE,USA
A routine traffic stop on Interstate-80 led to the seizure of 105 lbs of *marijuana* and the arrest of two California residents for Possession of *Marijuana* *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
"new" *marijuana* study, but i heard the same thing 10 years ago...
[SIZE=-1]ProgressiveU.org - San Mateo,CA,USA
"The smoke from burning *marijuana* leaves contains several known carcinogens and the tar it creates contains 50 percent more of some of the chemicals linked *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
3000 *Marijuana* Plants Eradicated In Calaveras County
[SIZE=-1]MyMotherLode.com - Sonora,CA,USA
San Andreas, CA -- According to Sgt. Dave Seawell of the Calaveras County Sheriff's Department, 3000 *marijuana* plants were eradicated by a combination of *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Sheriff's Officials Seize 250 *Marijuana* Plants
[SIZE=-1]WCSH-TV - Portland,ME,USA
SKOWHEGAN, Maine (AP) -- Law enforcement officials say they've seized 250 *marijuana* plants in Somerset County in the past couple of weeks as part of an *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Assets of Berkeley medical *marijuana* club frozen
[SIZE=-1]KESQ - Palm Desert,CA,USA
(AP) - Officials with a medical *marijuana* dispensary in Berkeley that has had its assets frozen say they want their money back. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
LA Council OKs Temporary Ban On New Medical *Marijuana* Facilities
[SIZE=-1]KNBC.com - Los Angeles,CA,USA
LOS ANGELES -- New medical *marijuana* dispensaries are temporarily prohibited from opening in the city under an ordinance approved Wednesday by the Los *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Dispensary Account Frozen: Medical *Marijuana* Supporters Rally
[SIZE=-1]Berkeley Daily Planet - Berkeley,CA,USA
This comes on the heels of a DEA /LAPD raid July 25 on 10 medical *marijuana* distributors in Los Angeles, in which agents entered the medical *marijuana* *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
OPP launch *marijuana* farm campaign
[SIZE=-1]The Kingston Whig-Standard - Kingston,Ontario,Canada
Provincial police in Lanark County and Sharbot Lake are asking for help with a concentrated push to eradicate outdoor *marijuana* farms. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## Token (Aug 1, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> Damn that footage of the car pile ups was awful.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I really hate cops but, I would not wish that on anyone.


fuck the cops, but I'm mad at the camera man what a dumb ass I'm going to film this why a pile up is happening, if he had a half a brain he would have gone up the road waved jumped done something to let people know to slow down, we had to do this on dirt bike tracks all the time when i rode.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 3, 2007)

*Marijuana* found growing in Gunter
[SIZE=-1]Sherman Denison Herald Democrat - Sherman/Denison,TX,USA
Home-grown *marijuana* found inside a Gunter home Tuesday gave one occupant his first ride to a county jail and will have Child Protective Services checking *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Lakehurst mayor charged with *marijuana* possession
[SIZE=-1]NJ.com - Newark,NJ,USA
by Maryann Spoto A Manchester police officer trailing the smell of *marijuana* in traffic had his job made easier when the alleged culprit - the mayor of *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Authorities seize assets of medical *marijuana* club
[SIZE=-1]San Francisco Chronicle - CA, USA
The Los Angeles Police Department and the US Drug Enforcement Agency seized the assets of a Berkeley *marijuana* club Tuesday, following a raid of its sister *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
LA minister guilty of distributing *marijuana* at church
[SIZE=-1]International Herald Tribune - France
AP LOS ANGELES: A minister with mail order credentials was found guilty Thursday of distributing *marijuana* through his Hollywood church. The Rev. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Two Men Arrested For Reedley *Marijuana* Bust
[SIZE=-1]KMPH Fox 26 - Fresno,CA,USA
Two men have been arrested in connection with the discovery of a large *marijuana* grow in Reedley. Fresno County Sheriff, Margaret Mims announced on Thursday *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Over 10000 *Marijuana* Plants Found Near Moccasin
[SIZE=-1]MyMotherLode.com - Sonora,CA,USA
Moccasin, Ca -- The Tuolumne Narcotics Team continues to stay busy, as yesterday a *marijuana* garden was eradicated four miles south of Moccasin. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Twenty-Five Pounds of *Marijuana* Seized In Drug Arrest
[SIZE=-1]WJHG-TV - Panama City,FL,USA
More than 25 pounds of *marijuana* was seized as well as drug paraphernalia associated with a large scale *marijuana* distribution operation including large *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Initiatives would change laws on dog racing, *marijuana*, income tax
[SIZE=-1]Eyewitness News - East Providence,RI,USA
*...* to the state income tax and the decriminalization of small amounts of *marijuana* are some of the questions that could be headed to voters in the future. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 4, 2007)

*Marijuana* plants valued at $1.1 million seized in Sonoma
[SIZE=-1]San Jose Mercury News - CA, USA
Sonoma County authorities seized 63000 *marijuana* plants valued at $1.1 million during a weeklong eradication operation, officials said Friday. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* plants valued at $1.1 million seized in Sonoma
[SIZE=-1]KSBY - San Luis Obispo,CA,USA
(AP) - A weeklong crackdown on *marijuana* growing operations in Sonoma County has resulted in the seizure of thousands of *marijuana* plants. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
LA City Council OKs plan to limit, regulate pot clinics
[SIZE=-1]San Francisco Chronicle - CA, USA
The City Council approved a plan to limit new medical *marijuana* dispensaries while regulating existing ones, and called for a moratorium on recent raids by *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Third major *marijuana* field busted in Dallas area
[SIZE=-1]Houston Chronicle - United States
2007 AP DALLAS -- Authorities have discovered a large *marijuana* grove in the vicinity of a Dallas County lake -- the third such find in two weeks. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Lakehurst mayor arrested, charged with *marijuana* possession
[SIZE=-1]Newsday - Long Island,NY,USA
MANCHESTER, NJ (AP) _ Police charged the mayor of Lakehurst with possession of *marijuana* and driving under the influence of the drug. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Pangasinan pushers shift from shabu to *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]INQ7.net - Philippines
This came after the provincial police office seized two kilograms of *marijuana* and some 40 sachets (eight grams) of shabu from drug lairs in Tayug, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Police find suitcases with 22 pounds of *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]San Jose Mercury News - CA, USA
By Roman Gokhman Police arrested two men Tuesday who were allegedly carrying 22 pounds of *marijuana* in their truck. "It's the largest (*marijuana* discovery) *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
8000 *marijuana* plants found near Stevenson, three arrested
[SIZE=-1]Bellingham Herald - Bellingham,WA,USA
About 8000 *marijuana* plants have been seized in one of the largest pot raids in the Pacific Northwest this year, and three people have been arrested, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana*: Yesterday Marked 70 Years of Federal Pot Prohibition
[SIZE=-1]Drug War Chronicle - Washington,DC,USA
It was 70 years ago yesterday that Congress passed the first federal law outlawing *marijuana*. The law, the *Marijuana* Tax Act of 1937, effectively banned the *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 4, 2007)

texas on the map again Geez


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 4, 2007)

Im thankful at least that their going after the fields and not the small timers.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 4, 2007)

Seems like the thing to do would be split up larger grows into smaller factions.

I don't know though.
I have not gotten to that point and hope not to.

I have seen in the news where a group of people would put up the money and buy houses in nice neighborhoods (gated communities) just to grow.

Then they would have like 5-20 of these houses.
The cops might bust 1 or 2 here and there.

I am willing to bet that they are only catching a small percentage.

In the movies the bigger dealers intentionally give the feds a bust ( on a smaller scale as to not loose much money ) to send them off the path of the real deal.


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 4, 2007)

we call it budget bustin lots of busts with no cash for the cops to refuel the war with !


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 4, 2007)

Police seize thousands of *marijuana* plants
[SIZE=-1]KIFI - Idaho Falls,ID,USA
AP - August 4, 2007 8:04 PM ET BOISE, Idaho (AP) - Twenty-two law enforcement officials from four agencies have seized 2600 *marijuana* plants and arrested *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* still drug of choice for youth
[SIZE=-1]Edmond Sun - OK,USA
EDMOND -- *Marijuana*'s popularity seemed to hit a high in the 1960s. Forty years ago, during the Summer of Love, hippies and for that matter anyone under 30, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Police Say Driver of Ice Cream Truck Sold Drugs Near School
[SIZE=-1]New York Times - United States
By ANAHAD O'CONNOR and THOMAS J. LUECK The driver of a Mister Softee ice cream truck was arrested yesterday on charges of selling cocaine and *marijuana* from *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* grower is sentenced to prison
[SIZE=-1]San Diego Union Tribune - United States
By Greg Moran SANTA YSABEL - A man who built an elaborate underground *marijuana*-growing operation at a log home in Santa Ysabel was sentenced to five years *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
$6.5 Million *Marijuana* Cash Crop Busted
[SIZE=-1]Fox 12 Boise - Nampa,ID,USA
Garden Valley, Idaho-- One man is in jail, after a *marijuana* crop with a street value of over $6.5 million was busted near Garden Valley. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 4, 2007)

Damn WTF

*By Greg Moran*
UNION-TRIBUNE STAFF WRITER 

August 4, 2007 

SANTA YSABEL &#8211; A man who built an elaborate underground marijuana-growing operation at a log home in Santa Ysabel was sentenced to five years in federal prison yesterday. 
Damien Andrews, 34, had pleaded guilty in May to manufacturing marijuana and to money laundering charges. 
He was the owner of a 39-acre parcel in rural Santa Ysabel that was the site of the operation. The log home, built without permits in 2000, was outfitted with a high-tech surveillance system complete with infrared cameras that had night-vision capabilities. 






Advertisement​
The cameras stood guard over what authorities said was a sophisticated indoor growing operation. It was reached via an elevator hidden inside a closet in a garage next to the home. 
The elevator went 10 feet underground to a tunnel that was 65 feet long and 4 feet wide. The tunnel led to two 20-by-20-foot rooms where authorities recovered 454 marijuana plants. 
The room was equipped with an irrigation system, a generator and special lights. It also was ventilated. 
Because it was so far underground, it would have been difficult, if not impossible, for authorities to notice the room even when using heat-sensing technology normally employed to spot indoor growing operations. Authorities said a tip from a confidential source led to the operation's discovery. 
Before he was sentenced, Andrews told Judge Dana Sabraw that he has taken responsibility for his actions. &#8220;I really have no one to blame but myself,&#8221; Andrews said. 
In addition to forfeiting the Santa Ysabel property to the government, Andrews will give up two other properties, including a $1.3 million home near the beach in Carlsbad. 
Andrews, a permanent legal resident of the United States who is originally from Canada, will be deported to Canada after serving his sentence. 
A second man charged in the case, Anthony Hillerby, has pleaded guilty to illegally growing marijuana and is to be sentenced on Aug. 31. A third man, Sean Smith, 35, has a hearing set for Aug. 31.


----------



## Token (Aug 4, 2007)

WTF r you kidding me, thats so fucked up. where is this place is i will goggel it!!


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 5, 2007)

Two teens face *marijuana* charges after traffic stop
[SIZE=-1]Journal Times - Racine,WI,USA
RACINE -- A blown red light and candy wrapper tossed out of a window led to *marijuana* charges for two men. Cory J. Saylor and Matthew J. Verneuille, both 19, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
P6-M *marijuana* seized in Sarangani
[SIZE=-1]ABS CBN News - Philippines
Policemen uprooted an estimated P6 million worth of fully-grown *marijuana* plants at a plantation in Barangay B'laan in Malungon, Sarangani, ABS-CBN Regional *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Police bust *marijuana* operation in Buffalo
[SIZE=-1]St. Cloud Times - St. Cloud,MN,USA
By Frank Lee [email protected] BUFFALO -- A search of a Buffalo home Wednesday in Wright County turned up more than a hundred *marijuana* plants in a *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Police seize 2600 *marijuana* plants
[SIZE=-1]Idaho Press-Tribune - Nampa,ID,USA
By Kendel Murrant [email protected] GARDEN VALLEY -- Local, state and federal officials seized more than 2600 mature *marijuana* plants found on a remote *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 5, 2007)

They are going to burn all those plants infront of Town hall in the Phillipines on my Birthday.

How cool is that?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 5, 2007)

I hope the cops and the whole town get high.
P6 million worth should be a pretty good contact high I would think.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 7, 2007)

Man accused of growing *marijuana* in mobile home
[SIZE=-1]Chronicle-Telegram - Elyria,OH,USA
ELYRIA -- An Elyria man told police he wasn't growing *marijuana* in his mobile home. The problem, police say, is that the officers he invited inside could see *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Terre Haute police find $600000 worth of *marijuana* during search *...*
[SIZE=-1]Terre Haute Tribune Star - Terre Haute,IN,USA
By Laura Followell TERRE HAUTE -- City police officers got a big surprise Saturday morning when they discovered almost 600 pounds of *marijuana* in the bed of *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Malt Liquor Drinkers at Higher Risk for Substance Abuse: Study
[SIZE=-1]Forbes - NY,USA
6 (HealthDay News) -- Young adults who drink malt liquor are at greater risk for alcohol problems and more likely to use *marijuana*, a University at Buffalo *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
$115000 worth of *marijuana* seized
[SIZE=-1]Winnipeg Sun - Canada
By SUN MEDIA Police seized more than $115000 worth of drugs Saturday night and made an arrest at a Winnipeg *marijuana* grow op. Around 11 pm on Saturday, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Global Excerpts: Changed view on *marijuana*; Brown's mistaken views *...*
[SIZE=-1]Kansas City Star - MO,USA
Back in 1995, the journal had pronounced -- almost ex cathedra -- that *marijuana* was safe. In its latest issue, however, they've taken it all back. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* Dealers Offer Schwarzenegger One Billion Dollars
[SIZE=-1]Drug War Chronicle - Washington,DC,USA
*Marijuana* is, after all, the #1 cash crop in the nation. This fact cleanly illustrates the failure of prohibition, while vividly depicting the massive *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Local *marijuana* shop reopens
[SIZE=-1]Bakersfield Californian (subscription) - Bakersfield,CA,USA
BY JAMES BURGER, Californian staff writer One of Bakersfield's medical *marijuana* dispensaries has reopened, two weeks after it locked its doors in the wake *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Narcotics Officers Seize *Marijuana* in Two Separate Incidents, Two *...*
[SIZE=-1]The Lincoln Tribune - USA
LINCOLNTON - Lincoln County patrol and narcotics officers operating on tips found *marijuana* growing at two locations in Lincoln County. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Police: 150 Pounds Of *Marijuana* Seized
[SIZE=-1]WGAL - Lancaster,PA,USA
Police in Dauphin County arrested an illegal immigrant and they said he had 150 pounds of *marijuana*. Police arrested 57-year-old Salvador Sandoval of Mexico *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Medical *marijuana* dispenser pleads not guilty to charges of *...*
[SIZE=-1]San Luis Obispo Tribune - San Luis Obispo,CA,USA
The former owner of a Morro Bay medical *marijuana* dispensary pleaded not guilty today on charges he used his controversial co-op as a front for illegally *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 8, 2007)

Doctor, wife charged with growing *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Appleton Post Crescent - WI, USA
AP ANTIGO -- A 40-year-old doctor and his wife grew *marijuana* in a hidden room inside their rural home in a sophisticated operation, according to a criminal *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
PHOTOS: FINDING RELIEF: MEDICAL *MARIJUANA* USERS
[SIZE=-1]ABC News - USA
Thirteen states have protective *marijuana* laws and regulate its use for medical purposers. Legal users treat a variety of ailments with *marijuana*, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* grow house dismantled on Osprey Avenue
[SIZE=-1]Hernando Today - Brooksville,FL,USA
WEEKI WACHEE -- Investigators say they dismantled a *marijuana* grow house after serving a search warrant at 11850 Osprey Ave. Monday. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Antigo Doctor Charged With Growing *Marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]CBS 5 - Green Bay - WI
ANTIGO (AP) - A 40-year-old doctor and his wife grew *marijuana* in a hidden room inside their rural Antigo home in a sophisticated operation. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Keys link man to an Estates *marijuana* growhouse
[SIZE=-1]Naples Daily News - Naples,FL,USA
There were 202 *marijuana* plants weighing 83 pounds and worth about $202000 on the street; 19 1000-watt lights; 19 1000 watt transformers; an elaborate *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Arrest Made in Indoor *Marijuana* Bust
[SIZE=-1]WSET - Lynchburg,VA,USA
Bedford Co., VA - The Bedford County Sheriff's Office is celebrating a *marijuana* bust. Working with State Police, they raided a man's home on Tuesday. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana*-derived drug approved for cancer pain
[SIZE=-1]CBC News - Canada
Sativex, a *marijuana*-derived mouth spray already used to treat pain in patients with multiple sclerosis, has been approved by Health Canada as a *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Springfield man sentenced to five years in *marijuana* conspiracy
[SIZE=-1]News-Leader.com - Springfield,MO,USA
According to the press release, Cruise participated in the *marijuana* distribution operation from Oct. 16, 2004 to Feb. 8, 2005. Eight of the 23 other people *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Medical *marijuana* store closes after alleged threat
[SIZE=-1]EyeOutForYou.com - Bakersfield,CA,USA
The battle between local *marijuana* dispensaries and federal law seems to have come to an end in Kern county. The last *marijuana* dispensary in Kern County *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 8, 2007)

Father of police shooter pleads guilty
[SIZE=-1]TimesCommunity.com - Leesburg,VA,USA
Those charges included possession of *marijuana*, conspiracy to possess *marijuana* and aiding and abetting his son to illegally possess firearms. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Gifford man arrested for *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Urbana/Champaign News-Gazette - Champaign/Urbana,IL,USA
By The News-Gazette Erick Meyers, 24, was arraigned Tuesday on a Class 3 felony charge of possession with intent to deliver *marijuana*. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
USVI law enforcement nets cache of *marijuana* and weapons
[SIZE=-1]Caribbean Net News - Georgetown,Cayman Islands
By Melody Rames-Wiggins ST CROIX, USVI: US Virgin Islands police and other law enforcement agencies netted a cache of weapons and eradicated *marijuana* *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
DPS seizes tons of *marijuana* last month
[SIZE=-1]Wickenburg Sun - Wickenburg,AZ,USA
Most of the *marijuana* seizures resulted after the deployment of canines with DPS or the US Border Patrol to search vehicles suspected of transporting *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Former Clark County official's kin face felony *marijuana* charges
[SIZE=-1]KSBY - San Luis Obispo,CA,USA
AP - August 8, 2007 3:14 PM ET LAS VEGAS (AP) - The son and daughter-in-law of a former Clark County commissioner face felony *marijuana* charges after police *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
MARTINEZ: FOUR MEN ARRESTED AS THEY CLEAR CRIME SCENE OF *MARIJUANA* *...*
[SIZE=-1]CBS 5 - San Francisco,CA,USA
Four Martinez men were arrested after they attempted to remove *marijuana* from the scene of a home invasion robbery in an effort to hide their *marijuana* *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Lincolnton police seize *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Charlotte Observer - Charlotte,NC,USA
Lincolnton Police said Wednesday that they seized five pounds of *marijuana* with a street value of $10000. Robin Wells Brooks and her brother, Gregory Edward *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Church argues *marijuana* a sacrament
[SIZE=-1]Toronto Star - Ontario, Canada
Michel Ethier, two ordained ministers behind a proposed $25 million class action lawsuit challenging Canada's *marijuana* laws. The ministers, along with lay *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Sarangani mayor leads ceremonial burning of seized *marijuana* plants
[SIZE=-1]Manila Times - Philippines
GENERAL SANTOS CITY: Government authorities destroyed some P6.5-million worth of *marijuana* plants in a ceremonial burning held on Monday in front of the *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 10, 2007)

Drug investigators seize 40000 pot plants
[SIZE=-1]Seattle Times - United States
By AP YAKIMA &#8212; In one of the biggest *marijuana* raids ever reported in Washington state, drug investigators said they seized about 40000 pot plants in a *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Federal Raids Against Medical *Marijuana* to End If Democrat Elected
[SIZE=-1]Wired News - USA
Federal raids of medical *marijuana* users will end under a Dennis Kucinich administration, implied the Democratic Presidential candidate in last night's LGBT *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Police find several *marijuana* plants in Horry County
[SIZE=-1]South Carolina Now - South Carolina,USA
By WBTW Staff Reports Horry County Police Department Narcotics and Vice Section and SLED Aviation found several *marijuana* plants growing in Horry County *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* Plants Found In Angeles National Forest
[SIZE=-1]CBS 2 - Los Angeles,CA,USA
Investigators involved in a "*marijuana* abatement" operation found several thousand pot plants growing in the Angeles National Forest and were removing them *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Medical *Marijuana*: Memorial Day 2007
[SIZE=-1]Salem-News.Com - OR,USA
About this time is when *Marijuana* use started to sprout. Although Washington, Jefferson and Franklin probably used Cannabis as medicine, corn whiskey was *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Medical *marijuana* in Kansas?
[SIZE=-1]Kansas City Star - MO,USA
*...* smoking pot - particularly when the patient is going to die anyway? where is there any record of ANYONE dying as a direct result of *marijuana* ingestion? *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Massive *marijuana* garden discovered in Humboldt County
[SIZE=-1]San Francisco Chronicle - CA, USA
In the biggest pot bust in Humboldt County history, authorities seized more than 134000 *marijuana* plants worth an estimated $469 million, law enforcement *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
you do know *marijuana* is a weed - right?
[SIZE=-1]ProgressiveU.org - San Mateo,CA,USA
Here's just a smattering of the *marijuana* related headlines that came up today (and practically everyday) from establishment newspapers around the country. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Willie Nelson to perform at benefit for *marijuana* advocacy groups
[SIZE=-1]Fort Worth Star Telegram - Fort Worth,TX,USA
Today the country music legend headlines Austin Freedom Fest, a benefit concert for four pro-*marijuana* groups, including the National Organization for the *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* and vehicles seized at border
[SIZE=-1]United Press International - USA
10 (UPI) -- US Customs and Border Protection Border Patrol agents announced more than 5655 pounds of *marijuana* has been seized. CBP agents from the Tucson *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 11, 2007)

Bend *marijuana*-growing operation discovered
[SIZE=-1]Bend Weekly - Bend,OR,USA
*...* when they discovered a *marijuana*-growing operation and seized several plants, firearms, and equipment related to setting up and operating a "grow". *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Lawmen seize *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Benton Courier - Benton,AR,USA
Deputies from the Saline County Sheriff's Office and wildlife officers from the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission found approximately 100 *marijuana* plants *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
High times ahead? *Marijuana* number one illegal crop in Merced County
[SIZE=-1]Merced Sun-Star - Merced,CA,USA
The answer is *marijuana* -- otherwise known as pot, Mary Jane, grass, ganja, hemp or weed. Whatever you call it, those buds mean big bucks. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Myersville man arrested for *marijuana* possession
[SIZE=-1]Frederick News Post (subscription) - Frederick,MD,USA
By Gina Gallucci GREENBRIAR -- A Myersville man was charged with possession of *marijuana* at Greenbriar State Park Lake on Sunday, according to the Maryland *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Willie Nelson headlines pro-*marijuana* festival
[SIZE=-1]Houston Chronicle - United States
On Friday the country music legend headlined Austin Freedom Fest, a benefit concert for four pro-*marijuana* groups, including the National Organization for *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 12, 2007)

Oregon subpoenas worry medical *marijuana* advocates
[SIZE=-1]Ontario Argus Observer - Ontario,OR,USA
PORTLAND (AP) -- Federal subpoenas seeking medical records of 17 Oregon medical *marijuana* patients have growers and users upset and nervous even as a federal *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Deputies stranded in wilderness after destroying *marijuana* plants
[SIZE=-1]Seattle Times - United States
Skamania County Sheriff's deputies and Clark-Skamania Drug Task Force officers had removed more than 3000 *marijuana* plants on the east side of Dog Mountain *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Medical-*marijuana* comments sought
[SIZE=-1]Seattle Times - United States
How much is a 60-day supply of medical *marijuana*? And how should patients who qualify under state law to legally possess the stuff actually get some? *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Brisk Sale Of *Marijuana* In Jharkhand
[SIZE=-1]NEWSPost India - New Delhi,Delhi,India
Smoking ganja (*marijuana*) is popular among the pilgrims. According to one estimate, devotees consume 20-25 kg of *marijuana* every day. '*Marijuana* is liked by *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* madness
[SIZE=-1]The Daily News - Halifax,Nova Scotia,Canada
It is with great concern that I read the police will treat *marijuana* the same as they treat crack cocaine and other harmful drugs. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Over 100 *marijuana* plants uprooted
[SIZE=-1]Sun St.Kitts/Nevis - St. Kitts and Nevis
A police press release informed that on the 5 Aug., officers of the Sandy Point Police Station found some 133 *marijuana* plants growing in the Godwin Ghaut *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Subpoenas worry users of medical *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Seattle Times - United States
By AP PORTLAND -- Federal subpoenas seeking medical records of 17 Oregon medical-*marijuana* patients have growers and users upset and nervous even as a *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
UPI NewsTrack Quirks in the News
[SIZE=-1]United Press International - USA
13 (UPI) -- A Loddekopinge, Sweden, couple say they did not realize the impressively sized plant in their garden was *marijuana* until they saw cannabis *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Potsdam home raided, *marijuana* grow operation found
[SIZE=-1]Newswatch 50 - Watertown,NY,USA
Three Potsdam residents were arrested Friday morning in a raid on a home being used to grow and process *marijuana*. The St. Lawrence County Drug Task Force, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
83 year old arrested as *marijuana* farm discovered in San Vicente *...*
[SIZE=-1]Typically Spanish - Malaga,Spain
The 20 minutos website reports that 114 *marijuana* plants were discovered in a court-ordered search of the house on Sunday, together with 120 pots filled *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Paris Hilton Smoking *Marijuana* Or A Hand-Rolled Cig? Photos Online!
[SIZE=-1]Post Chronicle - USA
Paris Hilton was snapped smoking what strongly resembles a *marijuana* joint - or a hand-rolled cigarette. Something tells most of us that Paris Hilton *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
DTF arrests *marijuana* dealer at PTC apartment
[SIZE=-1]The Citizen.com - Fayetteville,GE,USA
Undercover drug agents from the Fayette County Sheriff's Department recently arrested a Peachtree City man who was dealing *marijuana* out of his apartment at *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* grow op busted
[SIZE=-1]Niagara Falls Review - Niagara Falls,Ontario,Canada
Two city residents face a slew of drug and weapons charges after a raid netted police $500000 in *marijuana*. Niagara Regional Police executed a search *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Lost deputies found near *marijuana* site
[SIZE=-1]Seattle Post Intelligencer - USA
AP VANCOUVER -- Ten sheriff's deputies who got stranded in the woods of southwest Washington while busting a *marijuana*-growing operation were rescued Sunday *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Troopers discover 17 pounds of *marijuana* in car
[SIZE=-1]Evansville Courier & Press (subscription) - Evansville,IN,USA
Two Perry County, Ind. men were arrested this morning when Indiana State Police pulled them over and discovered 17 pounds of *marijuana* in their vehicle, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
New York Conservatives Favor Medical *Marijuana* Bill, Poll Shows
[SIZE=-1]Marijuana Policy Project (press release) - Washington,DC,USA
The results dispel a common misperception that lawmakers who support medical *marijuana* access for seriously ill patients risk alienating conservatives. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 15, 2007)

Thief steals *marijuana* seized by police
[SIZE=-1]Columbus Dispatch - Columbus,OH,USA
CHARDON, Ohio (AP) -- Part of a stash of *marijuana* seized by police and valued at nearly $600000 was stolen from a locked trailer. The *marijuana* was seized *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
NM: Won't oversee *marijuana* production
[SIZE=-1]Houston Chronicle - United States
The state health department said Wednesday it will not comply with a portion of the new medical *marijuana* law that requires it to oversee production and *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
NM: Won't Oversee *Marijuana* Production
[SIZE=-1]Forbes - NY,USA
By DEBORAH BAKER 08.15.07, 10:05 PM ET New Mexico will not grow medical *marijuana* for seriously ill patients for fear that the federal government could *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Traffic stop yields 32 pounds of suspected *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Baltimore Sun - United States
In the trunk, officers located two suitcases that contained 32 pounds of suspected *marijuana*. The suspects -- James William Dumas, 69, of the 5900 block of *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
10000 *marijuana* plants seized on Colville, WA, Indian Reservation
[SIZE=-1]Seattle Post Intelligencer - USA
Nearly 10000 *marijuana* plants were seized and two people arrested by authorities during an early morning raid on the Colville Indian reservation in *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Stephan: Legalize medical *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Parsons Sun - Parsons,KS,USA
Stephan said Tuesday that he's long called for doctors to have the right to prescribe *marijuana* for patients with cancer or other diseases to alleviate pain *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
NM: Won't oversee *marijuana* production
[SIZE=-1]Pierceland Herald - Pierceland,Sasketchewan,Canada
By DEBORAH BAKER, AP Writer 9 minutes ago SANTA FE, NM - New Mexico will not grow medical *marijuana* for seriously ill patients for fear that the federal *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
NM: Won't oversee *marijuana* production
[SIZE=-1]TheNewsTribune.com (subscription) - Tacoma,WA,USA
By DEBORAH BAKER AP Writer New Mexico will not grow medical *marijuana* for seriously ill patients for fear that the federal government could prosecute state *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
New Mexico won't supply *marijuana* to medical patients
[SIZE=-1]Albuquerque Tribune - Albuquerque,NM,USA
The state Health Department said Wednesday it will not comply with the portion of the new medical *marijuana* law that requires it to oversee production and *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 16, 2007)

Large *marijuana* growing operation found in Boise County
[SIZE=-1]KTVB - Boise,ID,USA
BOISE COUNTY - The Boise County Sheriff has located and removed a large *marijuana* growing operation for the second time in two weeks. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Another *marijuana* farm found near GP border
[SIZE=-1]Dallas Morning News (subscription) - TX,USA
By PAUL MEYER / The Dallas Morning News Dallas police have discovered another in a string of *marijuana* farms near the Dallas/Grand Prairie border. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Summary Box: Debate over medical *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Hays Daily News - Hays,KS,USA
RENEWED PUSH: The Kansas Compassionate Care Coalition wants to renew the debate in Kansas over legalizing *marijuana* for medical purposes. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Advocate contends *marijuana* laws outdated, unjust
[SIZE=-1]Nova News Now - New Minas,Nova Scotia,Canada
Chummy Anthony became an activist for the *Marijuana* Party of Canada in 2003 and spoke with conviction as he recalled the personal journey that led to his *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
$10-million *marijuana* crop found in Glendale
[SIZE=-1]Los Angeles Times - CA,USA
By Andrew Blankstein, Los Angeles Times Staff Writer Glendale police confiscated $10 million worth of *marijuana* from a sophisticated outdoor growing *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
More than 2300 pounds of *marijuana* found in Wood Dale home
[SIZE=-1]ABC7Chicago.com - IL, USA
He ultimately gave police consent to search the home, and they found 2339 pounds of *marijuana* bundled into 15-pound bricks, the release said. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
New Mexico health department won't oversee medical *marijuana* *...*
[SIZE=-1]San Diego Union Tribune - United States
By Deborah Baker AP SANTA FE, NM - New Mexico will not grow medical *marijuana* for seriously ill patients for fear that the federal government could *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
New Survey of Teen Drug Use Highlights *Marijuana* Prohibition's *...*
[SIZE=-1]Marijuana Policy Project (press release) - Washington,DC,USA
Meanwhile, *marijuana* arrests have skyrocketed in the same time period, from fewer than 200000 in 1970 to nearly 800000 in 2006 - 88 percent of which were *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marijuana* worth Rs.4 mn seized, one arrested
[SIZE=-1]Indian Muslims - San Diego,CA,USA
By IANS New Delhi : One person was arrested here for allegedly carrying three kg of *marijuana* worth Rs.4 million in the international market, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Shamed Anna Nicole judge retires
[SIZE=-1]Actress Archives - New York City,NY,USA
Korda was charged with misdemeanour *marijuana* possession after police officers spotted him smoking a joint in a park near a group of children. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Health Canada moves to keep daily medical *marijuana* consumption low
[SIZE=-1]Prince George Citizen - Prince George,British Columbia,Canada
by Dean Beeby OTTAWA (CP) - Health Canada has been contacting doctors who prescribe medical *marijuana* for their government-approved patients, advising them *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Opening the debate on the issue of *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Pembroke Daily Observer - Ontario, Canada
This letter is not about those issues, but instead about *marijuana* prohibition generally and my advocacy against it. Many wonder why I choose to fight for *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Illinois man faces *marijuana* charges
[SIZE=-1]Traverse City Record Eagle - Traverse City,MI,USA
TRAVERSE CITY -- An Illinois man faces multiple felony charges after local detectives intercepted a package of *marijuana* that was mailed to his home. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* bust finds 1073 plants
[SIZE=-1]StarPhoenix - Saskatoon,Saskatchewan,Canada
Police seized 1073 *marijuana* plants Thursday in drug busts in Saskatoon and the RM of Corman Park. The first bust occurred when the Saskatoon integrated *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Conn. Considers Medicinal Use Of *Marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]NBC30.com - Hartford,CT,USA
"In the spinal cord injury ward was when I first heard in the grapevine about *marijuana* being very good for alleviating the spasms and the accompanying *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Johnstown man charged with cultivating *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]The Advocate - Newark,OH,USA
JOHNSTOWN -- A Johnstown man faces *marijuana* cultivation charges after police found his 15-year-old daughter left to tend his garden. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Guilty *marijuana* grower told police 2500 plants were for 'personal *...*
[SIZE=-1]Peterborough Examiner - Peterborough,Ontario,Canada
A 30-year-old man who told police $2.5 million worth of *marijuana* plants was for "personal use" got nine months house arrest yesterday. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 17, 2007)

Personal use, lmfao. Thanx again. VV


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 18, 2007)

Study: Substance in *Marijuana* Clears Facial Dermatitis
[SIZE=-1]FOX News - USA
These cannabinoids have similar effects to those of the active components in hashish and *marijuana*, produced from the cannabis plant. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Police seize $10 million in *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Sauk Valley Newspapers - Dixon,IL,USA
Glendale police confiscated $10 million worth of *marijuana* from a sophisticated outdoor growing operation in the Verdugo Mountains that tapped into a city *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
BLOG BITS: Attacking satellites; medicinal *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Kansas City Star - MO,USA
Using *marijuana* in Kansas is a misdemeanor for first-timers and a felony for repeat offenders. But former Kansas Attorney General Robert Stephan, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Kern supervisors consider new ways to regulate medical *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]EyeOutForYou.com - Bakersfield,CA,USA
Kern County Supervisors will again struggle with the legal tangle over medical *marijuana*. Next week the board will review legal analysis from the County *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
7-kg of *marijuana* found in Menora home
[SIZE=-1]Jerusalem Post - Israel
COM STAFF Police on Friday found seven kilograms of *marijuana* and a *marijuana* plant in a home in Menora, a neighborhood next to Modi'in Illit. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Former Kansas attorney general endorses medical use of *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Kansas City Star - MO,USA
By JIM SULLINGER TOPEKA | An effort under way in Kansas to legalize the medical use of *marijuana* was endorsed Friday by former Kansas Attorney General Bob *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Plea deal for Method Man in drug arrest
[SIZE=-1]San Jose Mercury News - CA, USA
As part of a plea deal reached following a *marijuana* arrest earlier this year, the hip-hop star was ordered to visit 15 city high schools to warn students *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
NM Planning Medical *Marijuana* Program
[SIZE=-1]Forbes - NY,USA
Bill Richardson ordered the state Health Department on Friday to resume planning of a medical *marijuana* program despite the agency's worries about possible *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 18, 2007)

Plea deal for Method Man in drug arrest
The Associated Press
Article Launched: 08/17/2007 03:24:43 PM PDT


Click photo to enlarge 


Actor Method Man poses for a photo as he arrives for the premiere of... (AP Photo/ Nam Y. Huh,File)







NEW YORK&#8212;Method Man is going back to school. As part of a plea deal reached following a marijuana arrest earlier this year, the hip-hop star was ordered to visit 15 city high schools to warn students about the dangers of drugs. 
The former Wu-Tang Clan member, whose real name is Clifford Smith, "is thrilled to do it," defense attorney Peter Frankel said Friday. "He's never been in trouble before. He's not a stereotypical rapper." Smith, 36, was arrested on May 17 after toll-booth workers on the Brooklyn side of the Brooklyn Battery Tunnel reported smelling marijuana smoke coming from his sport utility vehicle. He was charged with driving under the influence of drugs and drug possession after police said they found marijuana inside the SUV. Prosecutors knocked the drug charges down to disorderly conduct as part of the plea deal.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 18, 2007)

Medical *marijuana* may go on Ohio ballot
[SIZE=-1]Columbus Dispatch - Columbus,OH,USA
By Alan Johnson A statewide issue to legalize medical *marijuana* is headed for the ballot in Michigan next year -- and could swing south to Ohio shortly *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Teens recruited from local high school to smuggle *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]El Paso Times - El Paso,TX,USA
Recent Horizon High graduate Rene Humberto Perez, alias "Jetta," is accused of hiring fellow students to drive *marijuana*-filled vehicles destined for an *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
New Mexico Medicinal *Marijuana* Law Put on Hold
[SIZE=-1]Therapeutics Daily (subscription) (press release) - Newtown,PA,USA
Bill Richardson Friday stopped short of ordering implementation of a state-run production and distribution system for *marijuana* to be used for medical *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* grow house discovered; six arrested
[SIZE=-1]Charlotte Sun-Herald - Charlotte,FL,USA
PUNTA GORDA -- An investigation into a *marijuana* grow house in a rural area east of Punta Gorda resulted in a search and six arrests Friday. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Another drug bust nets more *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Chillicothe Gazette - Chillicothe,OH,USA
Arriving at 484 Renick Lane, detectives located 273 *marijuana* plants growing in the yard of the residence. During the investigation law enforcement also *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* Dealers Offer State of California One Billion Dollars
[SIZE=-1]The Progress Report - USA
A coalition of California *marijuana* growers and dealers has offered Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger one billion dollars to solve the current state budget *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 19, 2007)

Legalizing *marijuana* would create nightmare
[SIZE=-1]Pittsburg Morning Sun - Pittsburg,KS,USA
Former Attorney General Bob Stephan said Friday he wants to start a legislative discussion on medicinal *marijuana* in Kansas. Stephan, a cancer survivor, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Willie Nelson Plays Pro-*marijuana* Concert....
[SIZE=-1]FemaleFirst.co.uk - Ashton-in-Makerfield,Wigan,UK
Willie Nelson was one of several acts to play a pro-*marijuana* benefit concert in Austin, Texas on Friday (10Aug07) night. The 74-year-old performed at *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Pot advocates gather for Hempfest
[SIZE=-1]Seattle Post Intelligencer - USA
About 150000 people were expected at the two-day event, which calls for greater tolerance of *marijuana* and hemp use. Organizers say the gathering, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Medical *marijuana* legal in California, but feds still raid
[SIZE=-1]Los Angeles Daily News - Los Angeles,CA,USA
BY HARRISON SHEPPARD, Sacramento Bureau *Marijuana* bud. This bud was part of crop seized by Glendale Police in the Verdugo Mountains last week. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* grow house discovered; six arrested
[SIZE=-1]Charlotte Sun-Herald - Charlotte,FL,USA
PUNTA GORDA -- An investigation into a *marijuana* grow house in a rural area east of Punta Gorda resulted in a search and six arrests Friday. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Officials weigh boom in *marijuana* shops
[SIZE=-1]Daily Breeze - Torrance,CA,USA
By Harrison Sheppard SACRAMENTO - More than a decade after California voters passed legalized medical *marijuana*, an explosion of dispensaries and patients *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 22, 2007)

City man charged with *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]The Express Times - Easton,PA,USA
BETHLEHEM | A 39-year-old city man was arrested on drug charges after police said he had *marijuana* in his vehicle when he was stopped Aug. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Telltale Isotopes in *Marijuana* Are Nature's Tracking Devices
[SIZE=-1]New York Times - United States
Sheriff's officers in Tulare County, Calif., found 3800 *marijuana* plants in a 2002 raid near Three Rivers. By HILLARY ROSNER Every so often, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Lower Police Seize Over Two Pounds of *Marijuana* This Month
[SIZE=-1]Cape May County Herald - NJ, United States
In that case, handled by Detectives Robert Smith and Chris Lambert, over a half pound of *marijuana*, described as "hydro bud" was seized. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Man faces *marijuana* charges
[SIZE=-1]Keokuk Gate City Daily - Keokuk,IA,USA
Alexander L. Brewer, 24, 328 Avenue D, was charged with two counts of delivery of *marijuana* and possession with intent to deliver *marijuana*, each a Class D *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Input sought for new medical *marijuana* rules
[SIZE=-1]The Columbian - Vancouver,WA,USA
BY JOHN BRANTON, Columbian staff writer State health officials have been directed by the Legislature to create new rules for the legal use of *marijuana* for *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Tipster leads Washington County, Va. deputies to sizeable *...*
[SIZE=-1]Kingsport Times News - Kingsport,TN,USA
A tipster's information led Washington County, Va., deputies to seize over one hundred *marijuana* plants Monday morning just off Sparrow Road near a creek. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Man Gets 4 Months, Probation For Growing *Marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]CBS 2 - Los Angeles,CA,USA
A man, 27, was sentenced Monday to four months in jail and three years probation for growing *marijuana* in a Diamond Bar home. Ken Ho was arrested April 16 *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
New Hanover County *Marijuana* Bust
[SIZE=-1]WECT - Wilmington,NC,USA
NEW HANOVER COUNTY -- The New Hanover County Sheriff's Office has made a major *marijuana* bust after a lengthy investigation. Deputies have arrested a man *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Boise resident sentenced for *marijuana* trafficking
[SIZE=-1]Idaho Press-Tribune - Nampa,ID,USA
BOISE -- Boise resident Geoff A. Maestas, 32, was sentenced to prison Monday for trafficking *marijuana*. Fourth District Judge Thomas Neville ordered Maestas *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Boise man sentenced for trafficking *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]KTVB - Boise,ID,USA
BOISE -- Boise resident Geoff [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 22, 2007)

*Marijuana* found at local daycare
[SIZE=-1]KOKI FOX 23 - Tulsa,OK,USA
A sheriff's report shows DHS received a tip about a man smoking *marijuana*. When deputies arrived last week, they found a bag of *marijuana* and a device used *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Police seize 783 pounds of *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Arizona Republic - Phoenix,AZ,USA
Avondale police seized 783 pounds of *marijuana* and $3500 in cash Monday night during a traffic stop. According to police, the 47 bales of *marijuana* seized *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Authorities find another *marijuana* field 1:25 PM CT
[SIZE=-1]Dallas Morning News (subscription) - TX,USA
By RICHARD ABSHIRE / The Dallas Morning News DPS troopers and local police located an outdoor *marijuana* "grow" Wednesday morning near the intersection of *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
San Juan extends temporary ban on medical *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Orange County Register - Costa Mesa,CA,USA
By SEAN EMERY SAN JUAN CAPISTRANO The council on Tuesday voted to extend a ban on medical *marijuana* dispensaries, despite concerns from one councilmember *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Man's Tattooed Face Gives Him Away
[SIZE=-1]FOX News - USA
PORTSMOUTH, NH -- It didn't take the sleuthing skills of a Miss Marple or Sherlock Holmes to figure out who was peddling *marijuana* to teenagers in Market *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Italian fencer Marco Ciari tests positive for *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]International Herald Tribune - France
AP The Italian Olympic Committee announced Wednesday that traces of cannabis were found in Ciari's system following a test on July 14 at the Italian fencing *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Life and Health Issues: Have We Been Smoked About *Marijuana*?
[SIZE=-1]Earthtimes.org - USA
addresses the fact that *marijuana*, also known as Cannabis sativa, may not be the docile drug it was once thought to be. Used for both medicinal and *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Clandestine *Marijuana* Lab Discovered
[SIZE=-1]WECT - Wilmington,NC,USA
The search warrant was used because of an investigation that stemmed from the discovery of *marijuana* plants spotted on the property by a North Carolina *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
City Council Deadlocked On Salinas Medical *Marijuana* Ban
[SIZE=-1]KSBW Channel.com - Salinas,CA,USA
The Salinas City Council deadlocked Tuesday night on a measure banning medical *marijuana* clubs in the city. The council voted 3 to 3 on the measure, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 26, 2007)

Waterford Man Charged With *Marijuana* Possession
[SIZE=-1]TheDay - New London,CT,USA
Waterford -- A town man was charged Thursday with possession of less than 4 ounces of *marijuana* and possession of *marijuana* with the intent to sell. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Illegal *marijuana* plants confiscated in Concow
[SIZE=-1]Mercury-Register - Oroville,CA,USA
During this week the Butte County Sheriff's *Marijuana* Suppression Unit (MSU) raided two separate illegal *marijuana* grows. On Monday, the MSU raided a *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Richmond police arrest two at indoor *marijuana* operation
[SIZE=-1]WYMT - Hazard,KY,USA
Richmond, Ky - Richmond city police have arrested a man and a woman and charged them with cultivating *marijuana* and possession of drug paraphernalia *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Driver caught smoking *marijuana* pipe on road
[SIZE=-1]Sioux Falls Argus Leader - Sioux Falls,SD,USA
They arrested Joel Robert Scarborough, 25, of Sioux Falls for possession of *marijuana* and possession of the *marijuana* pipe, McManus said. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
More *Marijuana* Eradicated By Calaveras County Sheriff's Department
[SIZE=-1]MyMotherLode.com - Sonora,CA,USA
Mountain Ranch, Ca -- The Calaveras County Sheriff's Department says 2781 *marijuana* plants were seized during an early morning raid this week near Mountain *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Albuquerque student caught with *marijuana* at school
[SIZE=-1]Albuquerque Tribune - Albuquerque,NM,USA
If only the dog had eaten my *marijuana*. That's what one Del Norte High School student might have been thinking after he was arrested Wednesday. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Lakehurst mayor's *marijuana* case to hit court in 2 weeks
[SIZE=-1]Asbury Park Press - Asbury Park,NJ,USA
Collins reported he smelled what he suspected to be *marijuana* coming from the vehicle and witnessed Childers throw something out the window of his pickup *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 27, 2007)

National organizations trying to reform *marijuana* laws
[SIZE=-1]UVSC NetXNews - Orem,UT,USA
*Marijuana* is the most commonly used illegal drug in the United States, according to the National Institute on Drug Abuse. There is a growing campaign of *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Rensselaer man arrested for dealing *marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]The Rensselaer Republican - Rensselaer,IN,USA
by Dave Ake, [email protected] Adam Schwanke of Rensselaer has been arrested on a charge of dealing in *marijuana* in excess of 30 grams. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Some Illinois citizens debate legalizing sale of *Marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]Daily Vidette - Normal,IL,USA
When one thinks of cash crops in Illinois, *marijuana* is generally not a plant that comes to mind. However, *marijuana* is now the state's third ranked money *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Police say shooting case uncovers *marijuana*-growing operation
[SIZE=-1]WVEC.com (subscription) - Norfolk,VA,USA
That's when, investigators say, they got a warrant to search home at 7902 Crittenden Road and found the gun and uncovered a *marijuana* growing operation. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Hogs' Harrison arrested for drugs, suspended indefinitely
[SIZE=-1]Baxter Bulletin - Baxter,AR,USA
According to the report, "a strong odor of *marijuana*" emanated from the vehicle when Harrison, not wearing a seatbelt and driving on a suspended license, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
15,5 kg of *marijuana* confiscated on Macedonian-Greek
[SIZE=-1]Focus News - Sofia,Bulgaria
Macedonian police have confiscated 15,5 kilograms of *marijuana* on the Bogorodica border crossing at the Macedonian-Greek border, the Macedonian Makfax *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Lisbon man facing Federal drug charges for *marijuana* operation
[SIZE=-1]Newswatch 50 - Watertown,NY,USA
A Lisbon man is in Federal custody after being arrested with nearly 900 *marijuana* plants and pot being prepared for sale in his barn. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Public hearing on *marijuana* initiative Monday evening
[SIZE=-1]9NEWS.com - Denver,CO,USA
DENVER - The Denver City Council will hold a public hearing Monday night on a *marijuana* initiative asking that law enforcement make arresting adults *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Fifty pounds of *marijuana* seized by Troop I, St. James man arrested
[SIZE=-1]The Rolla Daily News - MO, United States
By Laura Ginsberg Troop I of the Missouri State Highway Patrol last week seized 50 pounds of *marijuana* during a traffic stop on Interstate 44 and arrested a *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
2 in city arrested on *marijuana* charges
[SIZE=-1]Lancaster Newspapers - Lancaster,PA,USA
Lancaster police shut down a *marijuana*-production operation at a Manor Street home on Sunday and arrested its two occupants on multiple charges. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## TheBlazehero (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy Shit Man! Where the hell do we live? The sick thing is that we elect these guys. And almost 17% of Canadians blaze up? We need to beat that, we don't lose to Canadians! Bring it Canada! (except in hockey)


----------



## Roseman (Nov 6, 2009)

This thread is OVER 2 years old.


----------

